# Ecco 9 buoni motivi



## Eratò (13 Settembre 2015)

per  essere felici di avere il seno piccolo... Non me ne vogliano le signore dalla scollatura ben fornita ma si fa per sdrammatizzare uno dei complessi femminili più frequentihttp://www.blogandthecity.org/seno-piccolo-perche-esserne-felice/


----------



## Martoriato (13 Settembre 2015)

Ho avuto storie con diversi tipi di donne...la tigre sessuale che faceva impazzire tutti i maschietti e a letto era un demonio ma rivista dopo 6 anni stava con una donna,la mamma finto single finto separata in casa con la figlia che in realta' non era la figlia del compagno ma figlia di una trombata extra,la tipa che poi scopro che faceve l'entreneuse e prima di consumare il fatto mi dice " con te non lo faccio senno' mi innamoro" , la tipa amica da una vita alla quale dichiaro il mio amore e la seguo fino all'estero ma questa non me la molla manco per idea,la multimiliardaria che ha cominciato un tira e molla di corteggiamento senza mai arrivare a nulla e poi si e' sposata con un ciccione che l'ha cornificata 7 mesi dopo le nozze,una moglie sbagliata e la mia luce d'amore che mi sta per rendere padre. Ebbene NESSUNA di queste donne ha mai superato la terza di reggiseno. Non e' giusto...


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ho avuto storie con diversi tipi di donne...la tigre sessuale che faceva impazzire tutti i maschietti e a letto era un demonio ma rivista dopo 6 anni stava con una donna,la mamma finto single finto separata in casa con la figlia che in realta' non era la figlia del compagno ma figlia di una trombata extra,la tipa che poi scopro che faceve l'entreneuse e prima di consumare il fatto mi dice " con te non lo faccio senno' mi innamoro" , la tipa amica da una vita alla quale dichiaro il mio amore e la seguo fino all'estero ma questa non me la molla manco per idea,la multimiliardaria che ha cominciato un tira e molla di corteggiamento senza mai arrivare a nulla e poi si e' sposata con un ciccione che l'ha cornificata 7 mesi dopo le nozze,una moglie sbagliata e la mia luce d'amore che mi sta per rendere padre. Ebbene NESSUNA di queste donne ha mai superato la terza di reggiseno. Non e' giusto...


Non per essere scortese, ma che ce ne facciamo dell'elenco?

Comunque. 
Se ne sono dimenticate alcune. Tipo il potersi permettere una vastissima gamma di vestiti o di scollature adorabili che chi ha il seno più abbondante non può nemmeno immaginare.
Lo stare SENZA REGGISENO.
Piena libertà nella scelta dell'intimo.
Etc.

Ps: non conosco nessuno col complesso delle tette piccole


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non per essere scortese, ma che ce ne facciamo dell'elenco?
> 
> Comunque.
> Se ne sono dimenticate alcune. Tipo il potersi permettere una vastissima gamma di vestiti o di scollature adorabili che chi ha il seno più abbondante non può nemmeno immaginare.
> ...


Io invece ne conosco tante alcune delle quali hanno  sofferto e rischiato sotto i ferri in cliniche improbabili...


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io invece ne conosco tante alcune delle quali hanno  sofferto e rischiato sotto i ferri in cliniche improbabili...


Il che è un peccato.


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2015)

Io ne vorrei meno.


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ne vorrei meno.


E pur vero che noi femmine non siamo mai contente


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ne vorrei meno.


arrosto, ti faccio.   blasfema


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E pur vero che noi femmine non siamo mai contente


E questo è vero!
Però sul serio...la comodità di un seno piccolo è impagabile...
Io mi vedo volgare con sta roba davanti, infatti non mi scopro mai e poi mai e metto reggiseni che appiattiscano un minimo...


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> arrosto, ti faccio.   blasfema


Eh no!!! No!!!
Non mi piacciono!


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> arrosto, ti faccio.   blasfema


Vada da un altro 3d caro admin.Questo non e per Lei


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non per essere scortese, ma che ce ne facciamo dell'elenco?
> 
> Comunque.
> Se ne sono dimenticate alcune. *Tipo il potersi permettere una vastissima gamma di vestiti o di scollature adorabili che chi ha il seno più abbondante non può nemmeno immaginare.*
> ...


ne sei sicura ?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E questo è vero!
> Però sul serio...la comodità di un seno piccolo è impagabile...
> Io mi vedo volgare con sta roba davanti, infatti non mi scopro mai e poi mai e metto reggiseni che appiattiscano un minimo...


Male, molto male


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Male, molto male


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


Tesoro se c'è, tocca saper valorizzare


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ne sei sicura ?


In che senso? 
Beh si abbastanza.
Ci sono dei tagli che ai seni abbondanti proprio non vanno.


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


Quindi culo grande e tette grandi... ma sei il sogno di ogni uomo alloraE ti lamenti pure? Ingrata


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Beh si abbastanza.
> Ci sono dei tagli che ai seni abbondanti proprio non vanno.


Concordo. Una tettona senza spalline ad esempio...E prima che mi scannate aggiungo SECONDO ME.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Beh si abbastanza.
> Ci sono dei tagli che ai seni abbondanti proprio non vanno.


Mah in tutta onestà non mi sembra di aver mai visto vestiti così improbabili per la terza in su


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quindi culo grande e tette grandi... ma sei il sogno di ogni uomo alloraE ti lamenti pure? Ingrata


E la bocca piccola...pensa un po'!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E la bocca piccola...pensa un po'!!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nooooo.... quella in una donna deve essere sempre grande e con la lingua lunga, così risponde meglio:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

Ma siete tutte tettone qua dentro?


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma siete tutte tettone qua dentro?


E' conditio sine qua non per avere l'accesso da parte dell'Admin!
Tu hai mentito???
Mentitora!!!


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Concordo. Una tettona senza spalline ad esempio...


Beh no per quelli ci sono i reggiseni apposta  è il risultato non è male.
Ma tagli a triangolo, scollature eccessivamente profonde (che spesso già quelle normali scoprono un sacco in certi casi) e.. boh... altre sicuramente che ora non mi sovvengono, sono proibitive.
Per non parlare delle camicette. Il 90% si gonfia ad altezza seno e fa quel sensualissimo effetto sacco-di-patate.


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Beh no per quelli ci sono i reggiseni apposta  è il risultato non è male.
> Ma tagli a triangolo, scollature eccessivamente profonde (che spesso già quelle normali scoprono un sacco in certi casi) e.. boh... altre sicuramente che ora non mi sovvengono, sono proibitive.
> Per non parlare delle camicette. Il 90% si gonfia ad altezza seno e fa quel sensualissimo effetto sacco-di-patate.


Sulle camicie fai pure il 95%!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Beh no per quelli ci sono i reggiseni apposta  è il risultato non è male.
> Ma tagli a triangolo, scollature eccessivamente profonde (che spesso già quelle normali scoprono un sacco in certi casi) e.. boh... altre sicuramente che ora non mi sovvengono, sono proibitive.
> Per non parlare delle camicette. Il 90% si gonfia ad altezza seno e fa quel sensualissimo effetto sacco-di-patate.


permettimi ma i tagli a triangolo se ha un seno alto stanno da dio


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' conditio sine qua non per avere l'accesso da parte dell'Admin!
> Tu hai mentito???
> Mentitora!!!


Si... avevo detto detto che ero una quarta coppa C... Ma pripa o poi le bugie si scoprono... E con questo 3d mi son autosputtanata:facepalm:Admin prenda in considerazione la mia onestà prima di bannarmi eh?


----------



## Martoriato (14 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non per essere scortese, ma che ce ne facciamo dell'elenco?
> 
> Comunque.
> Se ne sono dimenticate alcune. Tipo il potersi permettere una vastissima gamma di vestiti o di scollature adorabili che chi ha il seno più abbondante non può nemmeno immaginare.
> ...


Perdonami,non era per fare lo sborone,era per far capire meglio che nonostante di acqua sotto i ponti ne sia passata di donne oltre la terza non me ne sono mai capitate...iange:


----------



## Spot (14 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> permettimi ma i tagli a triangolo se ha un seno alto stanno da dio


 Ehh dipende dal triangolo


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Perdonami,non era per fare lo sborone,era per far capire meglio che nonostante di acqua sotto i ponti ne sia passata di donne oltre la terza non me ne sono mai capitate...iange:


Ecco finalmente... :up:


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2015)

Ma che intendete per piccolo e grande? Tipo 1 e 2 piccolo, 3 normale, da 4 in su grande?


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma che intendete per piccolo e grande? Tipo 1 e 2 piccolo, 3 normale, da 4 in su grande?


Ehmmm...si.Aspettiamo al dott.Perplesso per i chiarimenti sulle Coppe.


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ehmmm...si.Aspettiamo al dott.Perplesso per i chiarimenti sulle Coppe.


In teoria i numeri si riferiscono alla circonferenza del busto e la coppa al seno vè!? Io non c ho mai capito niente :rotfl: perché in ogni negozio diverso o modello porto una taglia diversa :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> In teoria i numeri si riferiscono alla circonferenza del busto e la coppa al seno vè!? Io non c ho mai capito niente :rotfl: perché in ogni negozio diverso o modello porto una taglia diversa :rotfl:


Camaleontica :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Camaleontica :rotfl:


Mica di tanto, ovvio :rotfl: ma ogni negozio ha le sue taglie.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Mica di tanto, ovvio :rotfl: ma ogni negozio ha le sue taglie.


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2015)

poi per forza che l'economia va male.

se dev'essere un uomo a spiegare le tette alle donne, l'Armageddon è prossimo.

in ogni caso.   la taglia indica il girotorace.   la coppa indica la dimensione del seno strictu sensu.

il MIO ideale sono le coppe D e E.    ma il corpo della donna dev'essere armonioso per essere bello.    quindi una coppa E su una seconda non va bene, perchè la donna camminerà sempre gobba.

così come le coppe dalla F in su non vanno bene perchè oltre a compromettere la stabilità della colonna, creano quell'inguardabile effetto mucca atterrata.

ad una donna con una struttura più esile, va bene una coppa C.   la coppa B va bene solo se ha un culo veramente da infarto.

quelle che non vanno mai bene, sono le coppa A.  per quelle c'è la neve da spalare alle Svalbard a dicembre e i cantieri in Qatar a luglio.

quindi, riassumendo.

Coppa A è quella dove non si capisce quale sia la schiena.

Coppa B è la famosa faccenda del seno nella coppa di champagne.   e sappiamo tutti che i francesi sono il popolo più inutile della Terra.

Coppa C nel dubbio è la misura buona per tutte le stagioni e tutti i gusti.

Coppa D e E.   sono l'ideale,ma ci vuole il fisico.   e va saputo mantenere.

Coppa da F in su.   non buono.   gravi problemi alla colonna.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi per forza che l'economia va male.
> 
> se dev'essere un uomo a spiegare le tette alle donne, l'Armageddon è prossimo.
> 
> ...


Maremma zuccherellina :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Beh no per quelli ci sono i reggiseni apposta  è il risultato non è male.
> Ma tagli a triangolo, scollature eccessivamente profonde (che spesso già quelle normali scoprono un sacco in certi casi) e.. boh... altre sicuramente che ora non mi sovvengono, sono proibitive.
> Per non parlare delle camicette. Il 90% si gonfia ad altezza seno e fa quel sensualissimo effetto sacco-di-patate.


è che quei criminali nazibolscevici degli stilisti non vestono donne.   vestono manichini.

una donna con una scollatura importante dovrebbe vestire di sartoria, non all'Oviesse.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi per forza che l'economia va male.
> 
> se dev'essere un uomo a spiegare le tette alle donne, l'Armageddon è prossimo.
> 
> ...


Quando si dice "un uomo preparato"


----------



## sconfortata87 (14 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi per forza che l'economia va male.
> 
> se dev'essere un uomo a spiegare le tette alle donne, l'Armageddon è prossimo.
> 
> ...


Ti meriteresti una coppa A per tutta la vita


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi per forza che l'economia va male.
> 
> se dev'essere un uomo a spiegare le tette alle donne, l'Armageddon è prossimo.


C'è da dire che in genere alle donne interessano poco le tette...sicchè...più semplice che ste cose le sappia un uomo per quanto mi riguarda.
Il mio moroso una volta mi si è messo a disquisire di misure e coppe e il mio sguardo era abbastanza interrogativo...


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2015)

Non lo metto in dubbio, ma converrai che non curarsi di ciò che riempie il proprio petto dagli 11-12 anni fino alla morte, parvemi insensato.


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi per forza che l'economia va male.
> 
> se dev'essere un uomo a spiegare le tette alle donne, l'Armageddon è prossimo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio, ma converrai che non curarsi di ciò che riempie il proprio petto dagli 11-12 anni fino alla morte, parvemi insensato.


E mica le donne stanno li a misurarsi le tette dalla mattina a sera ogni giorno come fanno i maschi col loro pene...Hanno pure da fare eh? "No 7 cm.... come mai ieri era 8?Sarà per il freddo? ":carneval:


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio, ma converrai che non curarsi di ciò che riempie il proprio petto dagli 11-12 anni fino alla morte, parvemi insensato.


guarda che non è così automatico.

punto primo, dipende dal negozio di intimo.

punto secondo, dipende dal modello di reggiseno.

esempio facile facile, da Yamamay vesti coppa D pure se sei quasi piatta visto che i modelli sono solo push up.

da Intimissimi, devi comprare una taglia in più sia di girovita sia di coppa perchè veste anoressica style.

ad un qualsiasi negozio di intimo per donna (non da ragazza, da donna) è facile che vesti qualcosa di meno.

così come i vestiti  chiaro che se vado da Subdued mi entra a stento la 44, se vado da Armani è 42 perfetta.


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è da dire che in genere alle donne interessano poco le tette...sicchè...più semplice che ste cose le sappia un uomo per quanto mi riguarda.
> Il mio moroso una volta mi si è messo a disquisire di misure e coppe e il mio sguardo era abbastanza interrogativo...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

anche il mio....! 

a me non è che importi moltissimo, l'importante è che il reggiseno mi entri, mi stia bene, non mi seghi le spalle con spalline troppo strette e non mi faccia male 

ah, e che sia carino


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi per forza che l'economia va male.
> 
> se dev'essere un uomo a spiegare le tette alle donne, l'Armageddon è prossimo.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Settembre 2015)

Non so nulla di coppe, giro torace etc. Nulla 

Da quando qualche genio ha inventato il push-up, compro la seconda-terza di Intimissimi (a seconda del modello) e tiro a campare benissimo. Ho provato anche il super push-up, che metto solo in occasioni speciali, ma l'immagine di me con quelle "tettone" non mi si confà per niente: sono finte eppure sembra che arrivino prima loro di tutto il resto del corpo :rotfl:. Non ci siamo, non mi piacerebbe averle troppo grandi, solo, magari una taglietta in più. 

Per me stessa, per lo sport e per vestirmi come piace a me, piccole sono decisamente meglio (sono minuta); per com-piacere gli uomini ci vorrebbero più grosse, questo è


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> anche il mio....!
> 
> ...


Io li ho tutti da battaglia...
Carini ne ho un paio!
Calcola che io non reggo il ferretto e non voglio roba imbottita...quindi è già complicato.
Da Intimissimi ne ho preso uno effetto pushup ma senza imbottiture e ferretti strambi...molto elegante, ma l'avrò messo una volta...


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio, ma converrai che non curarsi di ciò che riempie il proprio petto dagli 11-12 anni fino alla morte, parvemi insensato.


E non sarà sensato, ma non mi è mai importato niente lo stesso...e di coppe e taglie continuo a non sapere niente perché appunto dipende dai negozi!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io li ho tutti da battaglia...
> Carini ne ho un paio!
> Calcola che io non reggo il ferretto e non voglio roba imbottita...quindi è già complicato.
> Da Intimissimi ne ho preso uno effetto pushup ma senza imbottiture e ferretti strambi...molto elegante, ma l'avrò messo una volta...


anche io niente imbottiti, non avrebbe senso, il ferretto secondo la marca di reggi tette. Però una considerazione lasciatemela fare se vengono venduti reggiseni push up e imbottiti, che sollevano e aumentano almeno visivamente il volume del seno, vuol dire che alle donne in generale interessa eccome far sembrare di avere almeno una taglia in più.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> anche io niente imbottiti, non avrebbe senso, il ferretto secondo la marca di reggi tette. Però una considerazione lasciatemela fare se vengono venduti reggiseni push up e imbottiti, che sollevano e aumentano almeno visivamente il volume del seno, vuol dire che alle donne in generale interessa eccome far sembrare di avere almeno una taglia in più.


Sicuramente interessa, mica lo nego!
Non interessa a me perché appunto ne ho...e mi bastano e avanzano.
Reggiseni carini come dico io non ne vedo, senza ferretto che sostengano un minimo e senza imbottitura e che siano carini non ne trovo. Trovo solo quelli da nonna...
E sinceramente non mi piace averne così.
Per me il top sarebbe una seconda.


----------



## Spot (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sicuramente interessa, mica lo nego!
> Non interessa a me perché appunto ne ho...e mi bastano e avanzano.
> Reggiseni carini come dico io non ne vedo, senza ferretto che sostengano un minimo e senza imbottitura e che siano carini non ne trovo. Trovo solo quelli da nonna...
> E sinceramente non mi piace averne così.
> Per me il top sarebbe una seconda.


Senza ferretto probabilmente non ce la fai.
Almeno che non punti sugli sportivi vitanaturaldurante.


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> anche io niente imbottiti, non avrebbe senso, il ferretto secondo la marca di reggi tette. Però una considerazione lasciatemela fare se vengono venduti reggiseni push up e imbottiti, che sollevano e aumentano almeno visivamente il volume del seno, vuol dire che alle donne in generale interessa eccome far sembrare di avere almeno una taglia in più.


E non è colpa delle donne,o forse non è solo colpa delle donne.
Se in giro girano certi ometti che si mettono a giudicare la sensualità e la femminilità di una donna dalle misure delle tette....
Vabbè io scrivo di sensualità e femminilità,come se la categoria maschile possa capire di cosa parlo.....che tristezza.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Senza ferretto probabilmente non ce la fai.
> Almeno che non punti sugli sportivi vitanaturaldurante.


Gli sportivi li adoro infatti...ma sono sportivi... 
Col ferretto ho avuto brutti momenti e ora non lo voglio più.


----------



## Spot (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Gli sportivi li adoro infatti...ma sono sportivi...
> Col ferretto ho avuto brutti momenti e ora non lo voglio più.


Tipo ferretto che ti si infila nello sterno? :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

chiaro che ognuno ha i propri gusti e le proprie passioni.

a mio modestissimo parere, abbastanza inutile avere una 5 coppa ZYX se poi con le bocce ci fai i palleggi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non è colpa delle donne,o forse non è solo colpa delle donne.
> Se in giro girano certi ometti che si mettono a giudicare la sensualità e la femminilità di una donna dalle misure delle tette....
> Vabbè io scrivo di sensualità e femminilità,come se la categoria maschile possa capire di cosa parlo.....che tristezza.


Buondì  Ci sono uomini che preferiscono donne con seni minuti o comunque non oltre una seconda. Io ormai è noto che non do molta importanza all'aspetto fisico, però se nel corso degli ultimi venti anni ( ipotizzo) si sono fatti tot interventi estetici per aumentare il seno e se si acquistano reggiseni che sono creati proprio per esaltare il volume di un seno vuol dire che questo condizionamento c'è eccome.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sicuramente interessa, mica lo nego!
> Non interessa a me perché appunto ne ho...e mi bastano e avanzano.
> Reggiseni carini come dico io non ne vedo, senza ferretto che sostengano un minimo e senza imbottitura e che siano carini non ne trovo. Trovo solo quelli da nonna...
> E sinceramente non mi piace averne così.
> Per me il top sarebbe una seconda.


io  da intimisssimi trovo benissimo reggiseni adatti e carini  Per esempio


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> chiaro che ognuno ha i propri gusti e le proprie passioni.
> 
> a mio modestissimo parere, abbastanza inutile avere una 5 coppa ZYX se poi con le bocce ci fai i palleggi :rotfl::rotfl:


E si,basta non scassare il cazzo alla patner.:rotfl:

Scegliti una donna che si avvicina ai tuoi gusti e alle tue passioni....ed invece poi scassano il cazzo.A me piacciono le coupè..non è che poi mi metto a rompere i coglioni se consumano o sono scomode...me compravo la panda diesel e mi ci facevo le pippe dentro...che cazzo ci vuoi fare se no con una cazzo di panda?
La similitudine non è calzante in pieno...però neanche lontana dalla realtà....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,basta non scassare il cazzo alla patner.:rotfl:
> 
> Scegliti una donna che si avvicina ai tuoi gusti e alle tue passioni....ed invece poi scassano il cazzo.A me piacciono le coupè..non è che poi mi metto a rompere i coglioni se consumano o sono scomode...me compravo la panda diesel e mi ci facevo le pippe dentro...che cazzo ci vuoi fare se no con una cazzo di panda?
> La similitudine non è calzante in pieno...però neanche lontana dalla realtà....


In effetti con una panda non ti ci vedo :carneval: Se poi devi uscire con la monnezza in mano :rotfl:... Sono andata un po' OT


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,basta non scassare il cazzo alla patner.:rotfl:
> 
> Scegliti una donna che si avvicina ai tuoi gusti e alle tue passioni....ed invece poi scassano il cazzo.A me piacciono le coupè..non è che poi mi metto a rompere i coglioni se consumano o sono scomode...me compravo la panda diesel e mi ci facevo le pippe dentro...che cazzo ci vuoi fare se no con una cazzo di panda?
> La similitudine non è calzante in pieno...però neanche lontana dalla realtà....


no no è calzante.. perfettamente d'accordo, come sempre, con te.

purtroppo clà non tutti ragionano come te. tutti vogliono er ferrari e poi se arrivano a comprasselo rompono er cazzo per quanto consuma, il bollo, e l'assicurazione.....eeeeh, e beati cavoli  

ma questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Spot (15 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io  da intimisssimi trovo benissimo reggiseni adatti e carini  Per esempio


Intimissimi per me è il male.
Si slabrano in un paio di mesi.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Tipo ferretto che ti si infila nello sterno? :rotfl:


L'ho usato talmente tanto che mi si sono infiammate le ghiandole...
E la gine mi ha detto che il ferretto può causare problemi simili, quindi dato quello che mi combina è meglio che io non lo usi se non raramente giusto se voglio fare la figa.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Intimissimi per me è il male.
> Si slabrano in un paio di mesi.


Ma le coppe ? O la spalline ?


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Intimissimi per me è il male.
> Si slabrano in un paio di mesi.


Intimissimi fa le taglie da adolescenti  io mi ci trovo malissimo.. così come Yamamay.. per carità, sono tanto bellini, ma sono stra piccini..


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io  da intimisssimi trovo benissimo reggiseni adatti e carini  Per esempio


Infatti ho detto che proprio da Intimissimi ho trovato qualcosa di carino come dico io...


----------



## Spot (15 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma le coppe ? O la spalline ?


Le spalline e il girotorso


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Intimissimi fa le taglie da adolescenti  io mi ci trovo malissimo.. così come Yamamay.. per carità, sono tanto bellini, ma sono stra piccini..


Vabbè, Yamamay non ne parliamo proprio...lì proprio non ci ho mai trovato nulla!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda che non è così automatico.
> 
> punto primo, dipende dal negozio di intimo.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non è colpa delle donne,o forse non è solo colpa delle donne.
> Se in giro girano certi ometti che si mettono a giudicare la sensualità e la femminilità di una donna dalle misure delle tette....
> Vabbè io scrivo di sensualità e femminilità,come se la categoria maschile possa capire di cosa parlo.....che tristezza.


Quoto2


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti con una panda non ti ci vedo :carneval: Se poi devi uscire con la monnezza in mano :rotfl:... Sono andata un po' OT


Mentre invece a farmi le pippe dentro la panda mi ci vedi vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> no no è calzante.. perfettamente d'accordo, come sempre, con te.
> 
> purtroppo clà non tutti ragionano come te. tutti vogliono er ferrari e poi se arrivano a comprasselo rompono er cazzo per quanto consuma, il bollo, e l'assicurazione.....eeeeh, e beati cavoli
> 
> ma questo è un altro discorso


Povere voi donne....


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io  da intimisssimi trovo benissimo reggiseni adatti e carini  Per esempio


dai davvero? avevo intuito fossi parecchio formosa  e come negozio fa roba veramente mini mini... io mi ci trovo molto male pur non essendo oversize


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto2


Ovvio.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, Yamamay non ne parliamo proprio...lì proprio non ci ho mai trovato nulla!


io ho un completino di Yamamay :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: regalo delle mie amichette scemette  - un superpush up ipermega pushapposo con mutandina mini mini mini abbinata.... calcola due taglie in più della mia e strasbordo comunque...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho un completino di Yamamay :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: regalo delle mie amichette scemette  - un superpush up ipermega pushapposo con mutandina mini mini mini abbinata.... calcola due taglie in più della mia e strasbordo comunque...:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma io ogni tanto ci sono passata, mai mai mai niente che io potessi mettere!
Che poi oh...alla fine io non è che sono fuori taglia eh...ma che diamine!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sicuramente interessa, mica lo nego!
> Non interessa a me perché appunto ne ho...e mi bastano e avanzano.
> Reggiseni carini come dico io non ne vedo, senza ferretto che sostengano un minimo e senza imbottitura e che siano carini non ne trovo. Trovo solo quelli da nonna...
> E sinceramente non mi piace averne così.
> Per me il top sarebbe una seconda.


Lovable provato?
Ne ha di molto carini anche per chi ha tanto senoù
Ora ti ho visto e non mi sembra ne hai più di me


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio, ma converrai che non curarsi di ciò che riempie il proprio petto dagli 11-12 anni fino alla morte, parvemi insensato.


nel mio petto c'è già un cuore di notevoli misure. Non vorrei mai che dovesse soffrire perchè gravato da un peso inutile.
Comunque una terza(oramai le bustaie sono estinte perply e la distinzione di coppa si fa dalla 4a in su perchè esistono svariati gancetti per le misure toraciche)  nella coppa da champagne non ci sta.
Ma anche se ci stesse, non sarebbe quello il problema: è un problema se invece sta in una flute da prosecco. E non perchè io sia francofila.


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E mica le donne stanno li a misurarsi le tette dalla mattina a sera ogni giorno come fanno i maschi col loro pene...Hanno pure da fare eh? "No 7 cm.... come mai ieri era 8?Sarà per il freddo? ":carneval:


quando vai a comprarti l'intimo  o alla commessa sai cosa dire oppure devi provare 

e prova che ti riprova, quali siano taglia e coppa tuoi lo impari.


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda che non è così automatico.
> 
> punto primo, dipende dal negozio di intimo.
> 
> ...


allora non dipende dal negozio, ma dal produttore.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lovable provato?
> Ne ha di molto carini anche per chi ha tanto senoù
> Ora ti ho visto e non mi sembra ne hai più di me


Bè io parlo dei negozi tipo appunto Yamamay, Intimissimi, Tezenis...roba economica.
Quando avevo sotto casa la merceria infatti prendevo Lovable, Cacharel e cose simili. Cose carine, che vestivano bene, ma in giro ora faccio fatica, visto e contando che la mia merceria di fiducia è chiusa...
E sinceramente spendere 70 euro per un reggipoppe mi sembra una perdita di soldi.

In ogni caso per carità, non dico di averne di più, ma magari la mia quarta si nota pure poco visto che mi metto robe costrittive e maglie premaman...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma io ogni tanto ci sono passata, mai mai mai niente che io potessi mettere!
> Che poi oh...alla fine io non è che sono fuori taglia eh...ma che diamine!


ma perchè non mi chiedi le cose?
Tu devi cercare roba della Lovable. Poi ti dico dove la trovi a prezzi buoni.


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel mio petto c'è già un cuore di notevoli misure. Non vorrei mai che dovesse soffrire perchè gravato da un peso inutile.
> Comunque una terza(oramai le bustaie sono estinte perply e la distinzione di coppa si fa dalla 4a in su perchè esistono svariati gancetti per le misure toraciche)  nella coppa da champagne non ci sta.
> Ma anche se ci stesse, non sarebbe quello il problema: è un problema se invece sta in una flute da prosecco. E non perchè io sia francofila.


bustaie è carina come definizione.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quando vai a comprarti l'intimo  o alla commessa sai cosa dire oppure devi provare
> 
> e prova che ti riprova, quali siano taglia e coppa tuoi lo impari.


Ma quello che stiamo dicendo è che appunto in ogni posto dove vai le taglie sono diverse.
Non è che non impari, è che se in un negozio vesti la 42 e nell'altro la 50 (non scherzo) hai voglia te a imparare la tua taglia!
Chiariamoci, qui qualcuno mi ha vista...ora mi dicano che io vesto la XXL.
Eppure...ho roba XXL, che tra l'altro mi sta pure stretta. 
Poi dicono che le ragazzine diventano anoressiche. Ambè, per forza eh!


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma quello che stiamo dicendo è che appunto in ogni posto dove vai le taglie sono diverse.
> Non è che non impari, è che se in un negozio vesti la 42 e nell'altro la 50 (non scherzo) hai voglia te a imparare la tua taglia!
> Chiariamoci, qui qualcuno mi ha vista...ora mi dicano che io vesto la XXL.
> Eppure...ho roba XXL, che tra l'altro mi sta pure stretta.
> Poi dicono che le ragazzine diventano anoressiche. Ambè, per forza eh!


Hugo Boss ha fatto i soldi vestendo le SS.

gli stilisti attuali probabilmente pensano di vestire le loro vittime.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè non mi chiedi le cose?
> Tu devi cercare roba della Lovable. Poi ti dico dove la trovi a prezzi buoni.


Perchè devo prendere confidenza per chiederti dove comprare le mutande, abbi pazienza...


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma quello che stiamo dicendo è che appunto in ogni posto dove vai le taglie sono diverse.
> Non è che non impari, è che se in un negozio vesti la 42 e nell'altro la 50 (non scherzo) hai voglia te a imparare la tua taglia!
> Chiariamoci, qui qualcuno mi ha vista...ora mi dicano che io vesto la XXL.
> Eppure...ho roba XXL, che tra l'altro mi sta pure stretta.
> Poi dicono che le ragazzine diventano anoressiche. Ambè, per forza eh!


quoto tutto 

ho comprato un costume dai cinesi, molto carino, sotto taglia 48 sopra 5 coppa D :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non è colpa delle donne,o forse non è solo colpa delle donne.
> Se in giro girano certi ometti che si mettono a giudicare la sensualità e la femminilità di una donna dalle misure delle tette....
> Vabbè io scrivo di sensualità e femminilità,come se la categoria maschile possa capire di cosa parlo.....che tristezza.


sì, tuttavia la cosa bizzarra è che parlare delle misure delle tette delle donne a quanto pare va bene, invece se si parla di misure delle tette delle amanti, si è molto superficiali, o peggio


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto tutto
> 
> ho comprato un costume dai cinesi, molto carino, sotto taglia 48 sopra 5 coppa D :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/EN_13402#Misure_reggipetto


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/EN_13402#Misure_reggipetto


Arriverà il giorno in cui voi uomini andrete in negozio e dovrete chiedere le coppe per i testicoli!
Aspetto quel momento con gioia...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mentre invece a farmi le pippe dentro la panda mi ci vedi vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No :rotfl: Era per ribadire l'allure della mondezza :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/EN_13402#Misure_reggipetto


eh vabbuò, abbiamo capito, esiste una nomenclatura ben precisa dei reggipoppe, :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mo vaglielo a spiegare ai cinesi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che io che sono normodotata manco la 5 m'entra :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dai davvero? avevo intuito fossi parecchio formosa  e come negozio fa roba veramente mini mini... io mi ci trovo molto male pur non essendo oversize


Cappero si, porto quarta coppa C  però ne trovo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma quello che stiamo dicendo è che appunto in ogni posto dove vai le taglie sono diverse.
> Non è che non impari, è che se in un negozio vesti la 42 e nell'altro la 50 (non scherzo) hai voglia te a imparare la tua taglia!
> Chiariamoci, qui qualcuno mi ha vista...ora mi dicano che io vesto la XXL.
> Eppure...ho roba XXL, che tra l'altro mi sta pure stretta.
> Poi dicono che le ragazzine diventano anoressiche. Ambè, per forza eh!



quoto3


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, tuttavia la cosa bizzarra è che parlare delle misure delle tette delle donne a quanto pare va bene, invece se si parla di misure delle tette delle amanti, si è molto superficiali, o peggio


bah, io ti dirò che se non avessi vissuto il complesso delle tette nell'arco della mia vita credo che non mi sarei scomodata a rispondere a questo thread, per cui mi dico d'accordo con fiammetta: il condizionamento c'è, a volte è pesante, a volte meno. responsabilità e merito nostro liberarcene.


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Arriverà il giorno in cui voi uomini andrete in negozio e dovrete chiedere le coppe per i testicoli!
> Aspetto quel momento con gioia...


ah non credo sia un problema.   al massimo dovranno inventare lo standard Inesistente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io  da intimisssimi trovo benissimo reggiseni adatti e carini  Per esempio



anch'io 

e anche altre cosette carucce


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh vabbuò, abbiamo capito, esiste una nomenclatura ben precisa dei reggipoppe, :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mo vaglielo a spiegare ai cinesi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che io che sono normodotata manco la 5 m'entra :rotfl::rotfl:


fjia mia e pure te che vai a comprà dai cinesi, che pretendi?

loro lì c'hanno tutto piccolo.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah non credo sia un problema.   al massimo dovranno inventare lo standard Inesistente.


Eh no!
Avrete mille negozi e mille marchi e mille coppe e misure e non capirete più un cazzo!!!
Succederà.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no!
> Avrete mille negozi e mille marchi e mille coppe e misure e non capirete più un cazzo!!!
> Succederà.



e alla fine se lo faranno fare su misura all'uncinetto dalla nonna :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> fjia mia e pure te che vai a comprà dai cinesi, che pretendi?
> 
> loro lì c'hanno tutto piccolo.


eh che non lo so :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mandagli la tabella va


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no!
> Avrete mille negozi e mille marchi e mille coppe e misure e non capirete più un cazzo!!!
> Succederà.


mah.  in linea di massima, ci sono 3 opzioni.

versione Rocco.

Versione misuratore incallito.  

Versione non pervenuto.


poi boh, con l'avvento dello Stato Islamico suppongo che non dovremo più porci il problema.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e alla fine se lo faranno fare su misura all'uncinetto dalla nonna :rotfl:


Nonne simpatiche ed originali!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nonne simpatiche ed originali!!!


ma che tenero....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma che tenero....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Direi che tenero non è propriamente l'aggettivo che vorrebbe sentirsi dire il portatore di perizoma all'uncinetto...


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Direi che tenero non è propriamente l'aggettivo che vorrebbe sentirsi dire il portatore di perizoma all'uncinetto...


ho capito se te lo fai fa co l'elefantino cogli occhioni, te becchi tenero e pure "puccioso" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anch'io
> 
> e anche altre cosette carucce


:up: vero


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> bustaie è carina come definizione.


si chiamavano proprio così le sarte specializzate in intimo. Ora ricorrono a bustaie le miliardarie e chi ha problemi grossi nel trovare reggiseni nella grande distribuzione.
Io non so se voi uomini conosciate i prezzi dell'intimo.
Che essendo intimo si lava spesso ed è soggetto a durare poco proprio per questo.
Roba che per 4 cm quadrati di cotone cuciti in India ti chiedono l'equivalente di una cena per quattro persone.
Se te li fai cucire da un'artigiana in Italia, puoi immaginare.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nonne simpatiche ed originali!!!


Ma è utilissimo con la proboscide :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè devo prendere confidenza per chiederti dove comprare le mutande, abbi pazienza...


ah, è vero: eravamo arrivate alle cucine:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, è vero: eravamo arrivate alle cucine:rotfl:


Prossima volta mi darai le dritte!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bah, io ti dirò che se non avessi vissuto il complesso delle tette nell'arco della mia vita credo che non mi sarei scomodata a rispondere a questo thread, per cui mi dico d'accordo con fiammetta: il condizionamento c'è, a volte è pesante, a volte meno. responsabilità e merito nostro liberarcene.


quoto


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bah, io ti dirò che se non avessi vissuto il complesso delle tette nell'arco della mia vita credo che non mi sarei scomodata a rispondere a questo thread, per cui mi dico d'accordo con fiammetta: il condizionamento c'è, a volte è pesante, a volte meno. responsabilità e merito nostro liberarcene.


secondo me da noi generalmente non c'è un condizionamento pesante, dato che ho scoperto che ad es. in america latina uno dei più diffusi regali per i 18 anni è l'aumento chirurgico del seno, poi non so, boh


----------



## Spot (15 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bah, io ti dirò che se non avessi vissuto il complesso delle tette nell'arco della mia vita credo che non mi sarei scomodata a rispondere a questo thread, per cui mi dico d'accordo con fiammetta: il condizionamento c'è, a volte è pesante, a volte meno. responsabilità e merito nostro liberarcene.


La cosa divertente è che anche un seno abbondante è fonte di numerosi complessi.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè io parlo dei negozi tipo appunto Yamamay, Intimissimi, Tezenis...roba economica.
> Quando avevo sotto casa la merceria infatti prendevo Lovable, Cacharel e cose simili. Cose carine, che vestivano bene, ma in giro ora faccio fatica, visto e contando che la mia merceria di fiducia è chiusa...
> E sinceramente spendere 70 euro per un reggipoppe mi sembra una perdita di soldi.
> 
> In ogni caso per carità, non dico di averne di più, ma magari la mia quarta si nota pure poco visto che mi metto robe costrittive e maglie premaman...


Io vado direttamente nei negozi Lovable. 
Prima delle riduzione spendevo patrimoni con Barbara (marca francese). Bellissimi ma non potevo averne molti


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> per  essere felici di avere il seno piccolo... Non me ne vogliano le signore dalla scollatura ben fornita ma si fa per sdrammatizzare uno dei complessi femminili più frequentihttp://www.blogandthecity.org/seno-piccolo-perche-esserne-felice/


Secondo me, questo o altre cose si definiscono problemi-complessi nell'adolescenza, dopo si spera che certe fisime si sorpassano e ci si senta in pace col proprio corpo. 
Poi ai giorni nostri con la chirurgia......


----------



## Spot (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè io parlo dei negozi tipo appunto Yamamay, Intimissimi, Tezenis...roba economica.
> Quando avevo sotto casa la merceria infatti prendevo Lovable, Cacharel e cose simili. Cose carine, che vestivano bene, ma in giro ora faccio fatica, visto e contando che la mia merceria di fiducia è chiusa...
> E sinceramente spendere 70 euro per un reggipoppe mi sembra una perdita di soldi.
> 
> In ogni caso per carità, non dico di averne di più, ma magari la mia quarta si nota pure poco visto che mi metto robe costrittive e maglie premaman...


Beh, tieni presente che un yamamay sta sui 20-25.
E un triumph, chantelle o wonderbra (che ora fa dei non push up molto validi) sui 35. 
A me sembra che i prezzi riguardanti l'intimo si stiano appiattendo tutti verso la stessa fascia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me da noi generalmente non c'è un condizionamento pesante, dato che ho scoperto che ad es. in america latina uno dei più diffusi regali per i 18 anni è l'aumento chirurgico del seno, poi non so, boh


Abbastanza diffuso anche qui. E con i prezzi che abbiamo per la chirurgia plastica direi che è un condizionamento pesante: molte vanno all'estero, quindi oltre al costo dell'operazione devi aggiungere quello del viaggio con accompagnatore perchè presumo non si mandi una ragazzina di 18 da sola a fare un intervento.
Il fatto è che il condizionamento non è tanto sulle figlie, ma sui genitori che pagando avallano il conformarsi anche a rischio della salute.
Invece di lavorare sull'autostima dei figli e per la loro indipendenza dalle mode e dai clichè, per dire.
Immagino se io avessi chiesto una roba del genere, se mi andava bene avrebbero pensato che stessi scherzando.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2015)

Si dovrebbe dire abbastanza chiaramente che le tette rifatte con protesi per aumentare la taglia fanno cagare.
Viste diverse volte, esteticamente sono un pugno nell'occhio, a mio parere.
Meglio le tette al naturale, anche piccole.
Quelle ridotte, senza protesi, lasciano cicatrici, purtroppo.
In un modo o nell'altro, non ci si libera dai complessi in questa maniera.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Si dovrebbe dire abbastanza chiaramente che le tette rifatte con protesi per aumentare la taglia fanno cagare.
> Viste diverse volte, esteticamente sono un pugno nell'occhio, a mio parere.
> Meglio le tette al naturale, anche piccole.
> Quelle ridotte, senza protesi, lasciano cicatrici, purtroppo.
> I*n un modo o nell'altro, non ci si libera dai complessi in questa maniera*.


Non concordo assolutamente
Io sono rinata dopo l'intervento.
Non avevo grandi complessi ma indubbiamente la qualità della vita (vestiario, intimo ecc ecc ) è migliorata
Delle ciccatrici me ne batto assolutamente le palle tranne quando mi danno noia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> La cosa divertente è che anche un seno abbondante è fonte di numerosi complessi.


è vero, ma sai quale è la differenza? che il seno grosso generalmente è fonte di complessi (o era) in età adolescenziale, quando l'improvvisa trasformazione del corpo induce quei sentimenti di inadeguatezza e di vergogna.
nel caso del seno dovuti talvolta alla precocità.

quello piccolo continua a essere ignorato o sottovalutato quale fonte di sessualità, di piacere e di benessere nell'arco di tutta la vita adulta: sto parlando ovviamente di una mentalità maschilista che lungi da essere propria di tutti gli uomini, conserva però qualche radice in ciascuno di loro, e io me ne accorgo dalla naturalezza con cui sgorgano le battute e allusioni, anche quelle più leggere.


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero, ma sai quale è la differenza? che il seno grosso generalmente è fonte di complessi (o era) in età adolescenziale, quando l'improvvisa trasformazione del corpo induce quei sentimenti di inadeguatezza e di vergogna.
> nel caso del seno dovuti talvolta alla precocità.
> 
> quello piccolo continua a essere ignorato o sottovalutato quale fonte di sessualità, di piacere e di benessere nell'arco di tutta la vita adulta: sto parlando ovviamente di una mentalità maschilista che lungi da essere propria di tutti gli uomini, conserva però qualche radice in ciascuno di loro, e io me ne accorgo dalla naturalezza con cui sgorgano le battute e allusioni, anche quelle più leggere.


Quoto.


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero, ma sai quale è la differenza? che il seno grosso generalmente è fonte di complessi (o era) in età adolescenziale, quando l'improvvisa trasformazione del corpo induce quei sentimenti di inadeguatezza e di vergogna.
> nel caso del seno dovuti talvolta alla precocità.
> 
> quello piccolo continua a essere ignorato o sottovalutato quale fonte di sessualità, di piacere e di benessere nell'arco di tutta la vita adulta: sto parlando ovviamente di una mentalità maschilista che lungi da essere propria di tutti gli uomini, conserva però qualche radice in ciascuno di loro, e io me ne accorgo dalla naturalezza con cui sgorgano le battute e allusioni, anche quelle più leggere.


quoto e aggiungo, inoltre, che allo stesso modo quando hai il seno grande e conseguentemente fianchi, cosce e sedere "cicciotti"....

la mentalità maschilista, quella che ha criticato prima Oscuro, è quella che ci vorrebbe col culo alla Belen, le gambe di Nina Senicar e le tette di Serena Grandi 

ma poi, sti maschi, che criticano, fanno battute e allusioni ma...... come sono? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non concordo assolutamente
> Io sono rinata dopo l'intervento.
> *Non avevo grandi complessi ma indubbiamente la qualità della vita (vestiario, intimo ecc ecc ) è migliorata*
> Delle ciccatrici me ne batto assolutamente le palle tranne quando mi danno noia


Non avevi grandi complessi, quindi ne hai apprezzato esclusivamente il lato utilitario.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto e aggiungo, inoltre, che allo stesso modo quando hai il seno grande e conseguentemente fianchi, cosce e sedere "cicciotti"....
> 
> la mentalità maschilista, quella che ha criticato prima Oscuro, è quella che ci vorrebbe col culo alla Belen, le gambe di Nina Senicar e le tette di Serena Grandi
> 
> ma poi, sti maschi, che criticano, fanno battute e allusioni ma...... come sono? :rotfl::rotfl:


Spesso le persone criticano le altre per definire se stesse.
Quando si definisce "cessa" una donna, quando la si critica per le tette davanti ad altri, ci si pone automaticamente al di sopra di essa. Non è un comportamento solo maschile, anche se tra gli uomini questo comportamento è maggiormente palesato.
Ho sentito donne dileggiare uomini ritenendoli non adeguati e sentirsi offese nell'essere accostati a loro.
Si usano gli altri per definire un noi stessi migliore di quello che è in realtà.
Ho conosciuto persone che per anni hanno criticato questa e quella, anche ragazze e donne che io giudicavo carine o più che carine, o le donne degli altri, sposarsi poi persone che mi hanno stupito per la loro bruttezza.
Forse qui domina anche l'invidia.
In ogni caso, del giudizio degli altri non ci si deve curare più di tanto.
Non si può piacere a tutti e in ogni caso a certe persone è anche meglio non piacere.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Spesso le persone criticano le altre per definire se stesse.
> Quando si definisce "cessa" una donna, quando la si critica per le tette davanti ad altri, ci si pone automaticamente al di sopra di essa. Non è un comportamento solo maschile, anche se tra gli uomini questo comportamento è maggiormente palesato.
> Ho sentito donne dileggiare uomini ritenendoli non adeguati e sentirsi offese nell'essere accostati a loro.
> Si usano gli altri per definire un noi stessi migliore di quello che è in realtà.
> ...


Quoto
Mi viene in mente una persona


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Spesso le persone criticano le altre per definire se stesse.
> Quando si definisce "cessa" una donna, quando la si critica per le tette davanti ad altri, ci si pone automaticamente al di sopra di essa. Non è un comportamento solo maschile, anche se tra gli uomini questo comportamento è maggiormente palesato.
> Ho sentito donne dileggiare uomini ritenendoli non adeguati e sentirsi offese nell'essere accostati a loro.
> Si usano gli altri per definire un noi stessi migliore di quello che è in realtà.
> ...


Ma perchè alla fine la grandezza delle tette o del culo conta poco... È altro su cui si costruisce un rapporto.


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perchè alla fine la grandezza delle tette o del culo conta poco... È altro su cui si costruisce un rapporto.



Ciao

la chimica non è armata di bilancia e metro per misurare ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perchè alla fine la grandezza delle tette o del culo conta poco... È altro su cui si costruisce un rapporto.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la chimica non è armata di bilancia e metro per misurare ...
> 
> ...


Perfettamente d'accordo con voi. Poi leggendo qui spesso mi rendo conto che non per tutti sia così
Se siamo fermi ancora alla parola "gnocca" o se per sentirsi fighe si sottolineano i difetti delle altre trscurando i propri


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la chimica non è armata di bilancia e metro per misurare ...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo con voi. Poi leggendo qui spesso mi rendo conto che non per tutti sia così
> Se siamo fermi ancora alla parola "gnocca" o se per sentirsi fighe si sottolineano i difetti delle altre trscurando i propri



Ciao

perché l'ideale che alcuni si sono costruiti e che sono associati a determinate associazioni prevarica,
se è "l'immagine" a prevalere e a determinare chi si è. Triste. Ma per alcuni ossigeno per affermarsi. 
Infatti, lo leggiamo qui più che sovente. 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Spesso le persone criticano le altre per definire se stesse.
> Quando si definisce "cessa" una donna, quando la si critica per le tette davanti ad altri, ci si pone automaticamente al di sopra di essa. Non è un comportamento solo maschile, anche se tra gli uomini questo comportamento è maggiormente palesato.
> Ho sentito donne dileggiare uomini ritenendoli non adeguati e sentirsi offese nell'essere accostati a loro.
> Si usano gli altri per definire un noi stessi migliore di quello che è in realtà.
> ...



abbi pazienza danny, ma trovo difficile che un uomo "critichi" il seno piccolo o dica di una donna che è "cessa" per definire se stesso.
che poi in questo modo finisca con l'auto-definirsi un coglione siamo tutti d'accordo, e ne abbiamo ampiamente disquisito col nostro amico jim cain.
io la trovo proprio una forma di superficialità e di insensibilità, un modo oggettivare l'altro al proprio piacere ( da quello di guardarlo, estetico,  a quello di possederlo) un non essersi mai fermati a riflettere sul fatto che trattare da oggetti gli altri ci rende passibili dello stesso trattamento: questo nei casi più gravi....

poi, come tu sai bene, ci sono anche uomini intelligenti che si lasciano andare a battute leggere sull'argomento tette grosse...magari senza tener conto che se tra il pubblico femminile presente ci sono il 99% di donne mediamente formose ce ne sta anche una (come me) alla quale il seno naviga nella taglia minima di intimissimi :rotfl:


comunque ribadisco che il condizionamento spesso siamo noi ( almeno io ) a viverlo e a dover respingerlo più come produzione malsana della nostra mente femminile che come reale imposizione esterna


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo con voi. Poi leggendo qui spesso mi rendo conto che non per tutti sia così
> Se siamo fermi ancora alla parola "gnocca" o se per sentirsi fighe si sottolineano i difetti delle altre trscurando i propri


Se mio ex avesse saputo venire emotivamente e mentalmente più vicino a me, avrebbe potuto pesare anche 120 kg e non l'avrei mai lasciato... È  così. La vicinanza tra due anime non ha forma e peso.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se mio ex avesse saputo venire emotivamente e mentalmente più vicino a me, avrebbe potuto pesare anche 120 kg e non l'avrei mai lasciato... È  così. La vicinanza tra due anime non ha forma e peso.


riquoto


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se mio ex avesse saputo venire emotivamente e mentalmente più vicino a me, avrebbe potuto pesare anche 120 kg e non l'avrei mai lasciato... È  così. La vicinanza tra due anime non ha forma e peso.



Ciao

:up:
non è tema in questo thread, ma ho un casino enorme con l'aspetto ... una mia perenne lotta. 
Ma quando lo spagnolo si è innamorato di me, ho capito che si era innamorato del mio essere ... 
È stato un tocco incredibili all'anima ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> abbi pazienza danny, ma trovo difficile che un uomo "critichi" il seno piccolo o dica di una donna che è "cessa" per definire se stesso.
> che poi in questo modo finisca con l'auto-definirsi un coglione siamo tutti d'accordo, e ne abbiamo ampiamente disquisito col nostro amico jim cain.
> io la trovo proprio una forma di superficialità e di insensibilità, un modo oggettivare l'altro al proprio piacere ( da quello di guardarlo, estetico,  a quello di possederlo) un non essersi mai fermati a riflettere sul fatto che trattare da oggetti gli altri ci rende passibili dello stesso trattamento: questo nei casi più gravi....
> 
> ...


Veramente io ho cpito che parlava di una donna che definisce una donna
Il grassetto lo quoto. Ma ne abbiamo parlato più volte. Non lo capisco, non ho la capacità di farmi condizionare. E non è detto che sia postivo nemmeno questo


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> abbi pazienza danny, ma trovo difficile che un uomo "critichi" il seno piccolo o dica di una donna che è "cessa" per definire se stesso.
> che poi in questo modo finisca con l'auto-definirsi un coglione siamo tutti d'accordo, e ne abbiamo ampiamente disquisito col nostro amico jim cain.
> io la trovo proprio una forma di superficialità e di insensibilità, un modo oggettivare l'altro al proprio piacere ( da quello di guardarlo, estetico,  a quello di possederlo) un non essersi mai fermati a riflettere sul fatto che trattare da oggetti gli altri ci rende passibili dello stesso trattamento: questo nei casi più gravi....
> 
> ...


Concordo su tutto, soprattutto sull'ultima frase.
Dal mio punto di vista, molto personale, non ho mai fatto una valutazione di una donna in base alla dimensione delle tette. Mia moglie era praticamente piatta quando la conobbi ma mi piaceva tantissimo.
Questo perché non erano le tette che io cercavo in lei.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente io ho cpito che parlava di una donna che definisce una donna
> Il grassetto lo quoto. Ma ne abbiamo parlato più volte. Non lo capisco, non ho la capacità di farmi condizionare.* E non è detto che sia positivo nemmeno questo*


si parlava di uomini, dal quote a banshee.

su certi argomenti, come questo, è senz'altro positivo.
basta che non aiuti a sorvolare su certi comportamenti di dubbio gusto o educazione


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> si parlava di uomini, dal quote a banshee.
> 
> su certi argomenti, come questo, è senz'altro positivo.
> *basta che non aiuti a sorvolare su certi comportamenti di dubbio gusto o educazione*


quoto

Allora ho quotato sbagliato Danny


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto, soprattutto sull'ultima frase.
> Dal mio punto di vista, molto personale, non ho mai fatto una valutazione di una donna in base alla dimensione delle tette. Mia moglie era praticamente piatta quando la conobbi ma mi piaceva tantissimo.
> Questo perché non erano le tette che io cercavo in lei.


concordo con quello che hai scritto prima :up:

io però non mi riferivo alle critiche o alle invidie delle donne verso le donne... era più che altro uno sfottò sul discorso "amo le donne formose" che il più delle volte significa - da parte ovviamente del maschio da cortile (cit. M.O.) "mi piacciono le magre con le tettone".

e riflettevo inoltre sul fatto che riceviamo (noi donne, generico), critiche, apprezzamenti, richieste, condizionamenti da parte degli uomini che ....come sono?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> concordo con quello che hai scritto prima :up:
> 
> i*o però non mi riferivo alle critiche o alle invidie delle donne verso le donne*... era più che altro uno sfottò sul discorso "amo le donne formose" che il più delle volte significa - da parte ovviamente del maschio da cortile (cit. M.O.) "mi piacciono le magre con le tettone".
> 
> e riflettevo inoltre sul fatto che riceviamo (noi donne, generico), critiche, apprezzamenti, richieste, condizionamenti da parte degli uomini che ....come sono?


allora avevo capito bene


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> concordo con quello che hai scritto prima :up:
> 
> io però non mi riferivo alle critiche o alle invidie delle donne verso le donne... era più che altro uno sfottò sul discorso "amo le donne formose" che il più delle volte significa - da parte ovviamente del maschio da cortile (cit. M.O.) "mi piacciono le magre con le tettone".
> 
> e riflettevo inoltre sul fatto che riceviamo (noi donne, generico), critiche, apprezzamenti, richieste, condizionamenti da parte degli uomini che ....come sono?



Ciao

dei veri cessi, a volte. E mi chiedo con che coraggio o supponenza lo facciano ... 


sienne


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> allora avevo capito bene


credo che Danny intendesse critiche e donne vs donne, io parlavo di maschi quotando Chiara..


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dei veri cessi, a volte. E mi chiedo con che coraggio o supponenza lo facciano ...
> 
> ...


esatto :applauso::applauso: esattamente questo intendevo! :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :up:
> non è tema in questo thread, ma ho un casino enorme con l'aspetto ... una mia perenne lotta.
> ...


Io fin da piccola combattevo con il mio peso e le mie forme... È stato un periodo nel adolescenza in cui mi ero ingrassata e mi prendevano in giro.Avevo i seni grandi... me ne vergognavo... Mi fasciavo. Poi diventai anoressica e i seni non li avevo più. Avevo 17 anni e anche li un altro complesso per i seni piccoli... Poi mi ci son abituata e mi son strafregata. Ma ancora mi ricordo le battute del epoca... Adesso, e forse sbagliando ma non saprei, quando incontro uomini o donne che partono coi commenti sul fisico mi viene spontaneo rispondere "ma sarai Raul Bova/Belen tu?"... Col mio ex questi complessi non c'erano ma quando capi che il mio aumento di peso in seguito alla gravidanza veniva continuamente ribadito cominciai a rimanerci male,molto male... Era lontano da me emotivamente e comincio a concentrarsi solo al apparenza nonostante sapesse della mia storia di anoressia nervosa... Li già dovevo preoccuparmi.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero, ma sai quale è la differenza? che il seno grosso generalmente è fonte di complessi (o era) in età adolescenziale, quando l'improvvisa trasformazione del corpo induce quei sentimenti di inadeguatezza e di vergogna.
> nel caso del seno dovuti talvolta alla precocità.
> 
> quello piccolo continua a essere ignorato o sottovalutato quale fonte di sessualità, di piacere e di benessere nell'arco di tutta la vita adulta: sto parlando ovviamente di una mentalità maschilista che lungi da essere propria di tutti gli uomini, conserva però qualche radice in ciascuno di loro, e io me ne accorgo dalla naturalezza con cui sgorgano le battute e allusioni, anche quelle più leggere.


Io da adolescente avevo una seconda scarsa...ed ero contenta...
Poi crescendo sono cresciute pure loro, ma diciamo pure che sono cresciuta tutta...sicchè non erano solo tette, ma pure lardo...
Lo scorso anno ho avuto scompensi ormonali e per colpa della prolattina mi sono ritrovata ad avere quasi una quinta...cosa che mi ha infastidita oltre modo.
Ora sto rientrando nei ranghi, ma sinceramente io ho sempre preferito un seno piccolo.
Lo trovo molto più gradevole, gestibile, elegante.
Il mio seno lo trovo volgare perchè poi alla fine mi vedo un po' volgarotta io fisicamente.
Fortunatamente però non sono a livello di complesso vero e proprio, mi basta semplicemente evitare scollature e cose molto aderenti.


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io fin da piccola combattevo con il mio peso e le mie forme... È stato un periodo nel adolescenza in cui mi ero ingrassata e mi prendevano in giro.Avevo i seni grandi... me ne vergognavo... Mi fasciavo. Poi diventai anoressica e i seni non li avevo più. Avevo 17 anni e anche li un altro complesso per i seni piccoli... Poi mi ci son abituata e mi son strafregata. Ma ancora mi ricordo le battute del epoca... Adesso, e forse sbagliando ma non saprei, *quando incontro uomini o donne che partono coi commenti sul fisico mi viene spontaneo rispondere "ma sarai Raul Bova/Belen tu?"*... Col mio ex questi complessi non c'erano ma quando capi che il mio aumento di peso in seguito alla gravidanza veniva continuamente ribadito cominciai a rimanerci male,molto male... Era lontano da me emotivamente e comincio a concentrarsi solo al apparenza nonostante sapesse della mia storia di anoressia nervosa... Li già dovevo preoccuparmi.


ti mando un abbraccio virtuale perchè ti capisco.

sul neretto era quello che intendevo nel mio post :carneval:


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io da adolescente avevo una seconda scarsa...ed ero contenta...
> Poi crescendo sono cresciute pure loro, ma diciamo pure che sono cresciuta tutta...sicchè non erano solo tette, ma pure lardo...
> Lo scorso anno ho avuto scompensi ormonali e per colpa della prolattina mi sono ritrovata ad avere quasi una quinta...cosa che mi ha infastidita oltre modo.
> Ora sto rientrando nei ranghi, ma sinceramente io ho sempre preferito un seno piccolo.
> ...


io invece cosa opposta.... da adolescente e fino ai 22/23 avevo 12 kg in più di adesso e ovviamente più tette - che non erano tette era ciccia :rotfl:.. 

comunque dalle foto che ho visto tutto mi sembri tranne che volgare  anzi...!


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io invece cosa opposta.... da adolescente e fino ai 22/23 avevo 12 kg in più di adesso e ovviamente più tette - che non erano tette era ciccia :rotfl:..
> 
> comunque dalle foto che ho visto tutto mi sembri tranne che volgare  anzi...!


Perchè non mi hai vista vestita da marciapiede...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè non mi hai vista vestita da marciapiede...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tipo quando andavi al Cocoricò? :rotfl::rotfl: che stavi a dì l'altra volta....


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tipo quando andavi al Cocoricò? :rotfl::rotfl: che stavi a dì l'altra volta....


Eh...
Mi conciavo con minigonne giropassera...tralascio i top che mettevo...che erano completamente aperti dietro e scollati davanti...zeppe da 20 cm...
Il massimo l'ho raggiunto con una gonnellina con le frappe col fiocco sul culo.
Lì erano faville...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...
> Mi conciavo con minigonne giropassera...tralascio i top che mettevo...che erano completamente aperti dietro e scollati davanti...zeppe da 20 cm...
> Il massimo l'ho raggiunto con* una gonnellina con le frappe col fiocco sul culo*.
> Lì erano faville...
> ...


ti prego dimmi che ce l'hai ancora e manda foto. 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...
> Mi conciavo con minigonne giropassera...tralascio i top che mettevo...che erano completamente aperti dietro e scollati davanti...zeppe da 20 cm...
> Il massimo l'ho raggiunto con una gonnellina con le frappe col fiocco sul culo.
> Lì erano faville...
> ...


Gonnellino con le frappe ? what's ?


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ti prego dimmi che ce l'hai ancora e manda foto.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La gonnellina frapposa!?
Certo che ce l'ho...
Vai a vedere se mi entra ancora però!!! :rotfl:

Perchè...quelle che andavano con le pieghe stile scolaretta porca!?
Lassa fa...


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La gonnellina frapposa!?
> Certo che ce l'ho...
> Vai a vedere se mi entra ancora però!!! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


oddio sì, tipo manga giapponese :rotfl::rotfl: terribili :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gonnellino con le frappe ? what's ?


Con le balze...


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio sì, tipo manga giapponese :rotfl::rotfl: terribili :rotfl::rotfl:


Ne avevo 4!!!!
2 di jeans, una nero e fuxia e una nero e bianco!!! 

Una di jeans era troppo porno, era cortissima, ma dico cortissima sul serio.


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io da adolescente avevo una seconda scarsa...ed ero contenta...
> Poi crescendo sono cresciute pure loro, ma diciamo pure che sono cresciuta tutta...sicchè non erano solo tette, ma pure lardo...
> Lo scorso anno ho avuto scompensi ormonali e per colpa della prolattina mi sono ritrovata ad avere quasi una quinta...cosa che mi ha infastidita oltre modo.
> Ora sto rientrando nei ranghi, ma sinceramente io ho sempre preferito un seno piccolo.
> ...


Alla fine l'unica cosa importante è accettare se stessi per come si è trovandosi in equilibrio.E accettando che non il proprio lavoro non è quello di apparire...


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io fin da piccola combattevo con il mio peso e le mie forme... È stato un periodo nel adolescenza in cui mi ero ingrassata e mi prendevano in giro.Avevo i seni grandi... me ne vergognavo... Mi fasciavo. Poi diventai anoressica e i seni non li avevo più. Avevo 17 anni e anche li un altro complesso per i seni piccoli... Poi mi ci son abituata e mi son strafregata. Ma ancora mi ricordo le battute del epoca... Adesso, e forse sbagliando ma non saprei, quando incontro uomini o donne che partono coi commenti sul fisico mi viene spontaneo rispondere "ma sarai Raul Bova/Belen tu?"... Col mio ex questi complessi non c'erano ma quando capi che il mio aumento di peso in seguito alla gravidanza veniva continuamente ribadito cominciai a rimanerci male,molto male... Era lontano da me emotivamente e comincio a concentrarsi solo al apparenza nonostante sapesse della mia storia di anoressia nervosa... Li già dovevo preoccuparmi.



Ciao

amica di viaggio, mi dispiace leggere certe tue parole di un tuo vissuto. 
Il mio problema con l'aspetto è nato dopo la violenza in età molto tenera. Ha condizionato tutto il mio percorso. Ero molto carina sia di corpo che d'espressione. E ho colpevolizzato il mio aspetto per l'accaduto. Ho fatto di tutto per nasconderlo, per imbruttirlo, per trasformarlo ecc. sono passata dal punk al dark ecc. ... ho fatto tutta la paletta come espressione di protesta per la sopravvalutazione dell'aspetto fisico. Ancora oggi mi nascondo. È un discorso lungo e doloroso ... 

:amici:

sienne


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Alla fine l'unica cosa importante è accettare se stessi per come si è trovandosi in equilibrio.E accettando che non il proprio lavoro non è quello di apparire...


Sai...il complesso mi è un po' venuto perchè in pochissimi mesi mi sono vista lievitare a vista d'occhio.
E non mi sentivo a mio agio, oltre a stare proprio male fisicamente.
Ora mi sento proprio bene...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Alla fine l'unica cosa importante è accettare se stessi per come si è trovandosi in equilibrio.E accettando che non il proprio lavoro non è quello di apparire...


Straquoto
Se riparte il discorso della salute mi autobanno


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Straquoto
> Se riparte il discorso della salute mi autobanno


Accettare se stessi per come si è è un discorso di salute... di salute psichica non meno importante di quella fisica. Parola di anoressica:up:


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai...il complesso mi è un po' venuto perchè in pochissimi mesi mi sono vista lievitare a vista d'occhio.
> E non mi sentivo a mio agio, oltre a stare proprio male fisicamente.
> Ora mi sento proprio bene...


E questo è l'importante:up:


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

Io con l'anoressia ho sofferto molto...con la dismorfobia ho sofferto e sto soffrendo molto anche se ormai molto di meno, ho imparato con gli anni a domare la "bestia"  che mi sta dentro subdola e cattiva e non mi fa vedere per quello che sono e che ogni tanto si sveglia per ricordarmi che sta li, pronta per protestare... non c'e niente di più  prezioso del accettarsi in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Accettare se stessi per come si è è un discorso di salute... di salute psichica non meno importante di quella fisica. Parola di anoressica:up:


Quoto


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E questo è l'importante:up:


Assolutamente...


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2015)

*Si*

Quasi quasi preferisco leggere nel 3d che parla di cazzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quasi quasi preferisco leggere nel 3d che parla di cazzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi rendo conto...


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quasi quasi preferisco leggere nel 3d che parla di cazzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

capisco. L'importanza di stare al centro dell'attenzione ha un suo fascino ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> capisco. L'importanza di stare al centro dell'attenzione ha un suo fascino ...
> 
> ...



Quando si parlerà di cazzi anormali...potrò dire la mia...:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando si parlerà di cazzi anormali...potrò dire la mia...:rotfl:



Ciao

il tuo male ha bisogno di trovare voce ... parla amico mio ... 
e fa parlare l'altra metà di te ... e viva l'espressione e la comunicazione!





sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto :applauso::applauso: esattamente questo intendevo! :carneval:



Ciao

tu hai trovato una spiegazione del perché?


sienne


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il tuo male ha bisogno di trovare voce ... parla amico mio ...
> e fa parlare l'altra metà di te ... e viva l'espressione e la comunicazione!
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> credo che Danny intendesse critiche e donne vs donne, io parlavo di maschi quotando Chiara..



Maschi su donne.


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> amica di viaggio, mi dispiace leggere certe tue parole di un tuo vissuto.
> Il mio problema con l'aspetto è nato dopo la violenza in età molto tenera. Ha condizionato tutto il mio percorso. Ero molto carina sia di corpo che d'espressione. E ho colpevolizzato il mio aspetto per l'accaduto. Ho fatto di tutto per nasconderlo, per imbruttirlo, per trasformarlo ecc. sono passata dal punk al dark ecc. ... ho fatto tutta la paletta come espressione di protesta per la sopravvalutazione dell'aspetto fisico. Ancora oggi mi nascondo. È un discorso lungo e doloroso ...
> ...


:abbraccio::bacissimo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando si parlerà di cazzi anormali...potrò dire la mia...:rotfl:


Lascia parlare Illo. Basta che poi non si metta in cattedra...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con le balze...


Ah si lo avevo anche io :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il tuo male ha bisogno di trovare voce ... parla amico mio ...
> e fa parlare l'altra metà di te ... e viva l'espressione e la comunicazione!
> ...


:rotfl:Sienne!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ne avevo 4!!!!
> 2 di jeans, una nero e fuxia e una nero e bianco!!!
> 
> Una di jeans era troppo porno, era cortissima, ma dico cortissima sul serio.


Cioè era una fascia elastica balzosa


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah si lo avevo anche io :rotfl:


Ma com'è? Postatela una foto dai!


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lascia parlare Illo. Basta che poi non si metta in cattedra...


Grande com'è non ha bisogno della cattedra per farsi sentire


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lascia parlare Illo. Basta che poi non si metta in cattedra...


In cattedra di solito ci si mettono i coglioni...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io con l'anoressia ho sofferto molto...con la dismorfobia ho sofferto e sto soffrendo molto anche se ormai molto di meno, *ho imparato con gli anni a domare la "bestia" * che mi sta dentro subdola e cattiva e non mi fa vedere per quello che sono e che ogni tanto si sveglia per ricordarmi che sta li, pronta per protestare... non c'e niente di più  prezioso del accettarsi in tutti i sensi.


brava :up:


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In cattedra di solito ci si mettono i coglioni...


Lui è un eccezione


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma com'è? Postatela una foto dai!


Se la ritrovo la posto, la mia era estiva quindi cotone leggero color sabbia e tutta balzine ...obiettivamente orribile e piuttosto corta  Aveva pure una cinturina alla vita ...molto trash :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In cattedra di solito ci si mettono i coglioni...


Dai tempo al tempo e si farà un 3d pure su quelli... Non lasciamo indietro niente e nessuno qui, nè intentata abbandoniamo una strada.
Qui si fa approfondimento, cara lei


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quasi quasi preferisco leggere nel 3d che parla di cazzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Non fare l'asociale


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dai tempo al tempo e si farà un 3d pure su quelli... Non lasciamo indietro niente e nessuno qui, nè intentata abbandoniamo una strada.
> Qui si fa approfondimento, cara lei


"I testicoli, quelli sconosciuti"


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dai tempo al tempo e si farà un 3d pure su quelli... Non lasciamo indietro niente e nessuno qui, nè intentata abbandoniamo una strada.
> Qui si fa approfondimento, cara lei


Se comincio a parlare di coglioni io...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se comincio a parlare di coglioni io...


I coglioni per un verso o per l'altro ci rimettono sempre  poracci


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> "I testicoli, quelli sconosciuti"


Tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere sullo scroto e non avete mai osato chiedere. Manco durante le lezioni di anatomia.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere sullo scroto e non avete mai osato chiedere. Manco durante le lezioni di anatomia.


Partendo dal titolo del 3D si possono trovare 9 buoni motivi per elogiare i coglioni ?


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere sullo scroto e non avete mai osato chiedere. Manco durante le lezioni di anatomia.


Poverini, lì sotto, sempre trascurati e nessuno si chiede mai se ce li ha....


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

ho bisogno di chiarezza. Riprendo il filo di ban ... 

Perche anche dei cessi si sentono di poter dare giudizi sull'aspetto delle donne?



sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Poverini, lì sotto, sempre trascurati e nessuno si chiede mai se ce li ha....


ecco ecco: Il testicoli: un'eminenza grigia?


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Poverini, lì sotto, sempre trascurati e nessuno si chiede mai se ce li ha....


Perché il più delle volte la risposta è scontata...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho bisogno di chiarezza. Riprendo il filo di ban ...
> 
> ...


Ok, torniamo seri.
Perchè hanno l'intento di dimostrare che loro possono e quindi hanno, di meglio.
Poi magari spesso non hanno proprio nulla.
Ma intanto parlano.


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho bisogno di chiarezza. Riprendo il filo di ban ...
> 
> ...



ah guarda, me lo chiedo spesso... soprattutto quando sento giudizi tipo pesa dal macellaio di questa o quest'altra ragazza da parte di amici e colleghi che veramente dovrebbero solo nascondersi..


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco ecco: Il testicoli: un'eminenza grigia?


2 semplici formazioni ovali che servono solo alla procreazione? E perché  usate spesso per disprezzare? E quelle grandi e ben visibili indicano un maschio superiore alla media? Queste son domande...:mexican:


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2015)

*ecco*

Dovrei parlare dei miei coglioni?e cosa dirvi?soffrono...oscurati da sempre,non apprezzati,sono li all'ombra,in silenzio,protetti dal grande guardiano.Ecco hanno trovato la giusta considerazione qui dentro,perchè di sovente me li avete sfasciati,sodomizzati,derattizzati,confiscati,insomma qui m'avete parecchio scardasciato i coglioni,e continuate....
Dura la vita dei miei coglioni...vivono grazie a voi,per voi....


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> concordo con quello che hai scritto prima :up:
> 
> io però non mi riferivo alle critiche o alle invidie delle donne verso le donne... era più che altro uno sfottò sul discorso "amo le donne formose" che il più delle volte significa - da parte ovviamente del maschio da cortile (cit. M.O.) "mi piacciono le magre con le tettone".
> 
> e riflettevo inoltre sul fatto che riceviamo (noi donne, generico), critiche, apprezzamenti, richieste, condizionamenti da parte degli uomini che ....come sono?


se "subisci" il condizionamento del fighetto da discoteca la colpa è tua.     vuol dire che la tua autostima sta ben sotto i tacchi.   e come sempre non è un bene per te.

le magroline con le tettone sono esteticamente un pugno in un occhio.   la vera formosa è la donna a violoncello.


personalmente, la passione per la scollatura è appunto una passione, per questo la noto tanto.

esattamente come per il portamento.   che deve essere adeguatamente lento,naturale regale.

la mia donna quando avanza verso di me non da mai l'impressione di correre.    deve trasmettere il messaggio 

"sono qui, sono pronta per te, vediamo se sai prendermi"


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se "subisci" il condizionamento del fighetto da discoteca la colpa è tua.     vuol dire che la tua autostima sta ben sotto i tacchi.   e come sempre non è un bene per te.
> 
> le magroline con le tettone sono esteticamente un pugno in un occhio.   la vera formosa è la donna a violoncello.
> 
> ...


non tutti la pensano come te  conosco più di un uomo che asserisce di amare le formose e poi "la pancia che schifo, la cellulite che schifo, i cuscinetti che schifo"... la formosità e la morbidezza femminile sono fatte ANCHE di un filo di pancia, di cosce tornite e magari, perchè no, di cellulite  in quanto insomma, più ormoni hai, più sei genoide, più è facile che tu trattenga liquidi...

sui condizionamenti sono d'accordo, ma è un po' riduttivo imputarli ai "fighetti da discoteca/non hai autostima", il condizionamento è totale e permea da tutti i mass media possibili ed immaginabili... e lo si vede bene nelle adolescenti di adesso..


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

cioè, per capirci.

mi sento dire " a me piacciono le curve, sai tipo Melissa Satta"



questa non ha un filo di grasso, un filo di nulla, è magrissima, iper tonica, senza punto vita e col seno rifatto.

è formosa?


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non tutti la pensano come te  conosco più di un uomo che asserisce di amare le formose e poi "la pancia che schifo, la cellulite che schifo, i cuscinetti che schifo"... la formosità e la morbidezza femminile sono fatte ANCHE di un filo di pancia, di cosce tornite e magari, perchè no, di cellulite  in quanto insomma, più ormoni hai, più sei genoide, più è facile che tu trattenga liquidi...
> 
> sui condizionamenti sono d'accordo, ma è un po' riduttivo imputarli ai "fighetti da discoteca/non hai autostima", il condizionamento è totale e permea da tutti i mass media possibili ed immaginabili... e lo si vede bene nelle adolescenti di adesso..


io ero adolescente quando furoreggiava Ambra e "non è la RAI".   qualcosa mi ricordo di quella pressione psicologica.

e sì già allora per molte era un problema sentirsi paragonare a questa o a quella ragazza del programma.

probabilmente da uomo non riesco a percepire bene il peso del dover essere sotto esame continuamente.
epppppperò io i commenti più velenosi sull'estetica di una donna li ho sempre sentiti esprimere dalle altre donne.

di base, almeno per quella che è stata la mia esperienza di vita, gli uomini sono sempre stati spaventati più dalla "fatica" di dover corteggiare che dall'idealizzazione imposta dei modelli femminili.


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho bisogno di chiarezza. Riprendo il filo di ban ...
> 
> ...


com'è un cesso?

comunque tutti, belli, medi e brutti, commentano tutti, credo...così va il mondo


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> cioè, per capirci.
> 
> mi sento dire " a me piacciono le curve, sai tipo Melissa Satta"
> 
> ...


ovviamente no.   è il modello americano iperfitness.    e direi che con gli anni si è sciupata assai.


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovviamente no.   è il modello americano iperfitness.    e direi che con gli anni si è sciupata assai.


la trovo sempre molto bella  sciupata o meno..

ma questo è l'esempio di formosità a cui si riferisce la gente di cui parlavo... quindi formosa = tettona, ma per il resto magra, tonica, asciutta e senza imperfezioni

mia nonna avrebbe detto "se, lallero"


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> com'è un cesso?
> 
> comunque tutti, belli, medi e brutti, commentano tutti, credo...così va il mondo



Ciao

mah, un conto sono commenti così. Tutti ne fanno. 
Ma un conto e quando uno ti vuole dare valore, perché la sua opinione vale. 
Da parte di un cesso ... per dire. Che dovrei dire, grazie?


sienne


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Abbastanza diffuso anche qui. E con i prezzi che abbiamo per la chirurgia plastica direi che è un condizionamento pesante: molte vanno all'estero, quindi oltre al costo dell'operazione devi aggiungere quello del viaggio con accompagnatore perchè presumo non si mandi una ragazzina di 18 da sola a fare un intervento.
> Il fatto è che il condizionamento non è tanto sulle figlie, ma sui genitori che pagando avallano il conformarsi anche a rischio della salute.
> Invece di lavorare sull'autostima dei figli e per la loro indipendenza dalle mode e dai clichè, per dire.
> Immagino se io avessi chiesto una roba del genere, se mi andava bene avrebbero pensato che stessi scherzando.


come regalo dei 18 anni? a me sembra di no, da noi non è la norma, dai
del resto basta osservare le miss dell'America latina e le miss Italia, ti sembrano uguali? sì ok sono tutte belle ragazze giovanissime, tuttavia si vede abbastanza bene la differenza, secondo me


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ero adolescente quando furoreggiava Ambra e "non è la RAI". qualcosa mi ricordo di quella pressione psicologica.
> 
> e sì già allora per molte era un problema sentirsi paragonare a questa o a quella ragazza del programma.
> 
> ...


Perplesso, ma per me donna può essere ben diverso se la critica arriva dal mio stesso sesso o dall'opposto, che è quello per il quale vorrei essere attraente.
Voglio dire: a me una commessa in un negozio ha detto arricciando il naso che loro vestivano solo taglie da donna, cioè dalla 42 in su, quando ho chiesto di provare un vestito.
Sul momento sono stata tentata di dimostrarle che ero una donna in modo inequivocabile, ma mi sono trattenuta.
Tra l'altro ero pure con mia figlia e proprio per quello ci ho tenuto a mantenere l'aplomb. Però quando ho saputo che il negozio ha chiuso ho sorriso.
Comunque: se invece è un uomo che mi dice che sembro un manico di scopa il messaggio che arriva è diverso: tu donna per me uomo, non sei attraente.
Dopodichè se sei attrezzata te la fai scivolare, se sei un attimo insicura ti ferisce.


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, un conto sono commenti così. Tutti ne fanno.
> Ma un conto e quando uno ti vuole dare valore, perché la sua opinione vale.
> ...


quindi l'uomo cesso dovrebbe tacere?
a me sembra che così sei tu che dai valore al commento di un uomo bello rispetto a quello di un uomo brutto, il che se ci pensi bene è un po' assurdo
 anche un uomo brutto può apprezzare la bellezza (secondo lui), o sbaglio?


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la trovo sempre molto bella  sciupata o meno..
> 
> ma questo è l'esempio di formosità a cui si riferisce la gente di cui parlavo... quindi formosa = tettona, ma per il resto magra, tonica, asciutta e senza imperfezioni
> 
> mia nonna avrebbe detto "se, lallero"


la Satta non è mai stata "tettona", al massimo può riempire una C.   Non credo ci siano mai state Veline con la D o la E.

anche per le scollature prominenti sono sempre state un handicap decisivo per ballare.

Prova a pensare a Rossella Brescia.


Tua nonna ne sapeva parecchio, me sa.


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> quindi l'uomo cesso dovrebbe tacere?
> a me sembra che così sei tu che dai valore al commento di un uomo bello rispetto a quello di un uomo brutto, il che se ci pensi bene è un po' assurdo
> anche un uomo brutto può apprezzare la bellezza (secondo lui), o sbaglio?



Ciao

sono sensibile a riguardo ... 
Dipende estremamente dal suono di fondo. Un conto è un complimento, un conto è quel voler sovrapporsi perché si è uomo e lo si può farlo comunque, giudicare chi è carina e chi è cessa. A me questo da fastidio. Perché si mettono al di sopra di ogni giudizio loro stessi ... 

MMMMhhhh, come si spiega questa sottile distinzione?
O si capisce cosa intendo o meno e allora amen. 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perplesso, ma per me donna può essere ben diverso se la critica arriva dal mio stesso sesso o dall'opposto, che è quello per il quale vorrei essere attraente.
> Voglio dire: a me una commessa in un negozio ha detto arricciando il naso che loro vestivano solo taglie da donna, cioè dalla 42 in su, quando ho chiesto di provare un vestito.
> Sul momento sono stata tentata di dimostrarle che ero una donna in modo inequivocabile, ma mi sono trattenuta.
> Tra l'altro ero pure con mia figlia e proprio per quello ci ho tenuto a mantenere l'aplomb. Però quando ho saputo che il negozio ha chiuso ho sorriso.
> ...


Se penso a cosa mi ferisce di più è sicuramente il commento di una donna. 
Proprio perchè è donna e da una donna non me l'aspetto. 
Poi certo dipende dalla donna
Da un uomo lo catalogo e lo archivio.


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono sensibile a riguardo ...
> Dipende estremamente dal suono di fondo. Un conto è un complimento, un conto è quel voler sovrapporsi perché si è uomo e lo si può farlo comunque, giudicare chi è carina e chi è cessa. A me questo da fastidio. Perché si mettono al di sopra di ogni giudizio loro stessi ...
> ...


capito perfettamente :up: 

direi anche che i commenti, gli apprezzamenti e i "gusti" (mi piace questo o quello e quell'altro invece no) sono ad appannaggio di chiunque, ci mancherebbe.... ma giudicare o criticare una donna soltanto per le caratteristiche fisiche, tipo veramente la pesa del macellaio, da parte di uomini che esteticamente magari non si curano o non si interessano del proprio aspetto infastidisce anche me..


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perplesso, ma per me donna può essere ben diverso se la critica arriva dal mio stesso sesso o dall'opposto, che è quello per il quale vorrei essere attraente.
> Voglio dire: a me una commessa in un negozio ha detto arricciando il naso che loro vestivano solo taglie da donna, cioè dalla 42 in su, quando ho chiesto di provare un vestito.
> Sul momento sono stata tentata di dimostrarle che ero una donna in modo inequivocabile, ma mi sono trattenuta.
> Tra l'altro ero pure con mia figlia e proprio per quello ci ho tenuto a mantenere l'aplomb. Però quando ho saputo che il negozio ha chiuso ho sorriso.
> ...


ma ti credo sulla fiducia, bimba.

per questo ho scritto che, essendo uomo, alcune cose mi sfuggono per natura.


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> capito perfettamente :up:
> 
> direi anche che i commenti, gli apprezzamenti e i "gusti" (mi piace questo o quello e quell'altro invece no) sono ad appannaggio di chiunque, ci mancherebbe.... ma giudicare o criticare una donna soltanto per le caratteristiche fisiche, tipo veramente la pesa del macellaio, da parte di uomini che esteticamente magari non si curano o non si interessano del proprio aspetto infastidisce anche me..



Ciao

infatti. Si percepisce bene di che tipo di complimento si tratta. 
Ne ricevo da brutti e belli, ma anche di chi crede di essere figo, pur essendo cesso, di farmi un favore. 
Ma che vada a cagare ... 


sienne


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono sensibile a riguardo ...
> Dipende estremamente dal suono di fondo. Un conto è un complimento, un conto è quel voler sovrapporsi perché si è uomo e lo si può farlo comunque, giudicare chi è carina e chi è cessa. A me questo da fastidio. Perché si mettono al di sopra di ogni giudizio loro stessi ...
> ...


sì un po' ho capito, tuttavia credo che questi commenti sgradevoli siano rivolti solo a persone non presenti in quel momento, e quindi in pratica viene spontaneo domandarsi: ma tu che critichi tanto, ti sei mai visto?
un po' come Berlusconi quando parlava della Merkel...non è che erano a cena assieme


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma ti credo sulla fiducia,* bimba*.
> 
> per questo ho scritto che, essendo uomo, alcune cose mi sfuggono per natura.


questo potrebbe costarti un tacchinamento spietato. Occhio che quando dai della bimba alle signore anziane si levan le tombe e riescono gli ormoni.
Attenzione, maneggiare con cautela.


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì un po' ho capito, tuttavia credo che questi commenti sgradevoli siano rivolti solo a persone non presenti in quel momento, e quindi in pratica viene spontaneo domandarsi: ma tu che critichi tanto, ti sei mai visto?
> un po' come Berlusconi quando parlava della Merkel...non è che erano a cena assieme



Ciao

:rotfl: ... 


Quando sono uscita da un musical a Ginevra e poi mi sono diretta verso il lago, uno mi ha fischiato dietro. Non ho pensato che intendesse me. Mi segue e mi prende per il braccio - un vero cesso - e mi dice, che se uno come lui mi parla lo devo considerare. Cazzo. Per la fifa, perché sono una fifona, mi sono scusata e svincolata e ho proseguito. Ecco, esseri così intendo ... 


sienne


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti. Si percepisce bene di che tipo di complimento si tratta.
> Ne ricevo da brutti e belli, ma anche di chi crede di essere figo, pur essendo cesso, di farmi un favore.
> ...


ops non avevo capito che erano rivolti a te
cioè qualcuno brutto ti ha fatto commenti in faccia?


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti. Si percepisce bene di che tipo di complimento si tratta.
> Ne ricevo da brutti e belli, ma anche di chi crede di essere figo, pur essendo cesso, di farmi un favore.
> ...


un mio amico, per nulla attraente e pure molto pesante caratterialmente, si è appena fidanzato. la prima cosa che ci ha detto della nuova lei è stata "è carina però certo ragazzi........ha un po' di cellulite sul sedere".

:facepalm:

io ci ho discusso in quell'occasione. mi ha veramente urtato.


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


ma non aveva parlato, aveva fischiato e ai fischi che mai avresti dovuto rispondere?
comunque quello è un grandissimo maleducato, e pure invadente, la bruttezza mi pare il meno


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non aveva parlato, aveva fischiato e ai fischi che mai avresti dovuto rispondere?
> comunque quello è un grandissimo maleducato, e pure invadente, la bruttezza mi pare il meno



Ciao

:rotfl: ... mi fai schiattare. 

Non immagini la fifa che ho avuto ... :unhappy:

Mi capita che mi fischiano o come ultimamente uno mi chiama definendomi "farfallina, bella". Ricambio con un sorriso e un saluto con la mano e me la svigno al più presto possibile. Ma questi sono scambi innocenti e anche carini, se si vuole. Ma intendo veramente quel tipo di supponenza, da chi non ha un minimi di autocritica ...  


sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> un mio amico, per nulla attraente e pure molto pesante caratterialmente, si è appena fidanzato. la prima cosa che ci ha detto della nuova lei è stata "è carina però certo ragazzi........ha un po' di cellulite sul sedere".
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> io ci ho discusso in quell'occasione. mi ha veramente urtato.




Ciao

ecco, questo intendo. Come il mio ex nei miei confronti. Lui è ingrassato di oltre 30 kg dopo la nostra separazione. Io di venti (per via del cortisone) e dieci nel mentre sono stata capace a perdere nuovamente. E lui ha il coraggio di dirmi, beh, il tuo di dietro ha preso veramente altre dimensioni, forse dimagrire non sarebbe male. Ma che vada a quel paese. Ma lui, si è visto? Se già si vuole discutere su questo piano, poteva intromettere pure se stesso. Ma no. Lui sta bene così. Infatti, sembra una balena. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovrei parlare dei miei coglioni?e cosa dirvi?soffrono...oscurati da sempre,non apprezzati,sono li all'ombra,in silenzio,protetti dal grande guardiano.Ecco hanno trovato la giusta considerazione qui dentro,perchè di sovente me li avete sfasciati,sodomizzati,derattizzati,confiscati,insomma qui m'avete parecchio scardasciato i coglioni,e continuate....
> Dura la vita dei miei coglioni...vivono grazie a voi,per voi....


Allora vedi che frequentare il forum è utile! :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora vedi che frequentare il forum è utile! :mexican:


Si ai miei coglioni per sentirsi vivi....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> cioè, per capirci.
> 
> mi sento dire " a me piacciono le curve, sai tipo Melissa Satta"
> 
> ...


Se gli togli il seno rifatto, non lo è.È piuttosto snella.


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ecco, questo intendo. Come il mio ex nei miei confronti. Lui è ingrassato di oltre 30 kg dopo la nostra separazione. Io di venti (per via del cortisone) e dieci nel mentre sono stata capace a perdere nuovamente. E lui ha il coraggio di dirmi, beh, il tuo di dietro ha preso veramente altre dimensioni, forse dimagrire non sarebbe male. Ma che vada a quel paese. Ma lui, si è visto? Se già si vuole discutere su questo piano, poteva intromettere pure se stesso. Ma no. Lui sta bene così. Infatti, sembra una balena.
> 
> ...


già.. non tocchiamo il tasto delle "cattiverie" dette dagli ex per ferire senza motivo - e soprattutto senza guardarsi....capisco molto bene


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ai miei coglioni per sentirsi vivi....:rotfl:


Anche i coglioni vogliono la loro parte ....oooohh eh :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche i coglioni vogliono la loro parte ....oooohh eh :rotfl:


Qui si sentono valorizzati....fuori si sentono poco apprezzati.


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> già.. non tocchiamo il tasto delle "cattiverie" dette dagli ex per ferire senza motivo - e soprattutto senza guardarsi....capisco molto bene



Ciao

non credo che sia cattiveria. Ma sentirsi fuori da ogni giudizio. Non so come definirlo ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui si sentono valorizzati....fuori si sentono poco apprezzati.



Ciao

ma che problemi del cazzo che hai ...  


sienne


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo che sia cattiveria. Ma sentirsi fuori da ogni giudizio. Non so come definirlo ...
> 
> ...


arroganza e presunzione sicuramente... 

ma se io so che tu Sienne - per dire - hai un punto debole, un nervo scoperto, qualcosa che ti fa soffrire e ci insisto pur sapendolo, ti sto facendo una cattiveria... perchè c'è intenzionalità nel colpire...


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma che problemi del cazzo che hai ...
> 
> ...



Si e nessuna me si offre di risolvermeli....amici amici...amici ar cazzo...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo che sia cattiveria. Ma sentirsi fuori da ogni giudizio. Non so come definirlo ...
> 
> ...


il fatto è che la donna DEVE essere bella. Se è ingrassata DEVE dimagrire. E se non si cura è sciatta, trascurata, poco femminile.
Mentre l'uomo con la pancetta ha le maniglie dell'amore, se ha i capelli bianchi ha il fascino del brizzolato e se non si cura ha quello del maschio selvaggio.
Ehhh, cosa ci fanno credere, se siamo disposte a farlo...


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e nessuna me si offre di risolvermeli....amici amici...amici ar cazzo...:rotfl:



Ciao

ehhh, tu per amici cosa capisci? Gli amici danno solo consigli. Risolvere il problema lo devi da solo. 

Fa a quel cazzo un bel nodo da marinaio ... con tanto di fiocco. Vedrei ... la tua vita cambierà ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il fatto è che la donna DEVE essere bella. Se è ingrassata DEVE dimagrire. E se non si cura è sciatta, trascurata, poco femminile.
> Mentre l'uomo con la pancetta ha le maniglie dell'amore, se ha i capelli bianchi ha il fascino del brizzolato e se non si cura ha quello del maschio selvaggio.
> Ehhh, cosa ci fanno credere, se siamo disposte a farlo...



Ciao

avevo bisogno di leggerlo e di sentirlo ad alta voce. Grazie. 
Infatti, che vadano a quel paese. Tengo il mio di dietro così come è ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh, tu per amici cosa capisci? Gli amici danno solo consigli. Risolvere il problema lo devi da solo.
> 
> ...



Ecco è da quando ho fatto il nodo che è cambiata...in peggio....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


Cioè non lo hai ma andato a quel paese ?  io lo avrei incenerito


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui si sentono valorizzati....fuori si sentono poco apprezzati.


Hai ragione


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco è da quando ho fatto il nodo che è cambiata...in peggio....:rotfl:



Ciao

ehhh, sciogli il nodo subito e fallo dal lato sinistro, non da quello destro. Credimi.  
Il carma del cazzo ha sempre un suo fascino e potere. :up:

Uffa, trattare con principianti è una fatica ... :rotfl:



sienne


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2015)

*Ok*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh, sciogli il nodo subito e fallo dal lato sinistro, non da quello destro. Credimi.
> Il carma del cazzo ha sempre un suo fascino e potere. :up:
> ...


Non sapevo ti intendessi di karma del cazzo....


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione


E già...


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè non lo hai ma andato a quel paese ?  io lo avrei incenerito



Ciao

non ho il coraggio de affrontare uno sconosciuto a petto aperto. Sono una fifona ... 


PS: Sono anni che ci lavoro. Ma la paura mi blocca. Non sono capace. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sapevo ti intendessi di karma del cazzo....



Ciao

il suo carma è tristissimo. Non sta in armonia con il grande testa di cazzo. 
Prova a prenderlo a botte ... forse il tutto si sposterà verso il rosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho il coraggio de affrontare uno sconosciuto a petto aperto. Sono una fifona ...
> 
> ...


Un qualcosa nel passato che ti ha spaventato, forse.  Io sono anche troppo diretta e rischio


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un qualcosa nel passato che ti ha spaventato, forse.  Io sono anche troppo diretta e rischio



Ciao

Si. Il solito tema che risorge in vaire veste. Mi paralizza. Non ho idea come superarlo. Oramai credo cha faccia parte integrante di me ... Anche se siamo in pochi che ci siamo espressi (thread di Lola), forse un giorno potrà divenire un tema su qui discutere e forse potrò capire come superare ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Si. Il solito tema che risorge in vaire veste. Mi paralizza. Non ho idea come superarlo. Oramai credo cha faccia parte integrante di me ... Anche se siamo in pochi che ci siamo espressi (thread di Lola), forse un giorno potrà divenire un tema su qui discutere e forse potrò capire come superare ...
> 
> ...


Si mi ricordo il 3D


----------



## Bender (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho il coraggio de affrontare uno sconosciuto a petto aperto. Sono una fifona ...
> 
> ...


la stessa identica cosa vale per me


Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un qualcosa nel passato che ti ha spaventato, forse.  Io sono anche troppo diretta e rischio


ti assicuro che non ho subito traumi di alcun genere, aspetto già le battute, ma è così


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> la stessa identica cosa vale per me
> 
> ti assicuro che non ho subito traumi di alcun genere, aspetto già le battute, ma è così


E che battuta vuoi che faccia ?  Perché non riesci a reagire a tono ?


----------



## Bender (15 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E che battuta vuoi che faccia ?  Perché non riesci a reagire a tono ?


le battute me le aspettavo da gli altri,non riesco a reagire, perchè non mi sembra utile,servirebbe solo a far alzare il tono ancora di più dall'altra parte,non lo so già mi da fastidio sapere che una persona c'è l'ha con me anche se ha torto bò è strano da spiegare, ecco vedendo una lite da fuori come osservatore ci si sente a disagio da fastidio starci in mezzo forse io non voglio litigare per non rendermi così a gli occhi degli altri, che magari senza conoscermi o conoscendomi poco vedono in quel momento l'aspetto peggiore di me, chè può dare un idea sbagliata di come io sia.
parecchio contorto ma credo sia così


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> le battute me le aspettavo da gli altri,non riesco a reagire, perchè non mi sembra utile,servirebbe solo a far alzare il tono ancora di più dall'altra parte,non lo so già mi da fastidio sapere che una persona c'è l'ha con me anche se ha torto bò è strano da spiegare, ecco vedendo una lite da fuori come osservatore ci si sente a disagio da fastidio starci in mezzo forse io non voglio litigare per non rendermi così a gli occhi degli altri, che magari senza conoscermi o conoscendomi poco vedono in quel momento l'aspetto peggiore di me, chè può dare un idea sbagliata di come io sia.
> parecchio contorto ma credo sia così


Sai Matt, io te l ho già detto altre volte ma tu non mi credi  a volte non reagire quando l'altro "ce l ha con te " può essere interpretato come una totale mancanza di interesse. "Può" ho scritto, non "è".. E tra l altro il non fare nulla, l'essere immobili e fermi spesso è un atteggiamento passivo/aggressivo che puo' (ari puó ) portare l'altra persona ad alzare sempre più i toni per vedere una reazione...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> le battute me le aspettavo da gli altri,non riesco a reagire, perchè non mi sembra utile,servirebbe solo a far alzare il tono ancora di più dall'altra parte,non lo so già mi da fastidio sapere che una persona c'è l'ha con me anche se ha torto bò è strano da spiegare, ecco vedendo una lite da fuori come osservatore ci si sente a disagio da fastidio starci in mezzo forse io non voglio litigare per non rendermi così a gli occhi degli altri, che magari senza conoscermi o conoscendomi poco vedono in quel momento l'aspetto peggiore di me, chè può dare un idea sbagliata di come io sia.
> parecchio contorto ma credo sia così


Appunto se ha torto minimo lo devi mettere ancora più in difficoltà  Bender sarà il caso che cominci a fregartene  dell'opinione altrui, almeno un po', non dico sempre ma un pochito


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *non ho il coraggio de* *affrontare uno sconosciuto* a petto aperto. Sono una fifona ...
> 
> ...


secondo me fai bene, non si sa mai chi si ha di fronte, c'è gente che purtroppo si è presa una coltellata per una sciocchezza, quindi allontanarsi il più in fretta possibile mi sembra una buona mossa


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> le battute me le aspettavo da gli altri,non riesco a reagire, perchè non mi sembra utile,servirebbe solo a far alzare il tono ancora di più dall'altra parte,non lo so già mi da fastidio sapere che una persona c'è l'ha con me anche se ha torto bò è strano da spiegare, ecco vedendo una lite da fuori come osservatore ci si sente a disagio da fastidio starci in mezzo forse io non voglio litigare per non rendermi così a gli occhi degli altri, che magari senza conoscermi o conoscendomi poco vedono in quel momento l'aspetto peggiore di me, chè può dare un idea sbagliata di come io sia.
> parecchio contorto ma credo sia così


E c'è ne fossero come te! solo che il mondo è diverso. Tu paghi le conseguenze di ciò che è giusto in un mondo sbagliato. Vuoi cambiare un po, non vuoi cambiare? Fa lo stesso se stai bene con te stesso. Tu stai bene con te stesso?


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2015)

non si parlava di tette qui? :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2015)

Un conto è un valutazione estetica che rispecchia un ideale personale, un altro una valutazione oggettiva, un altro ancora il gradimento di chi ci attrae.
Per me la Satta, molto carina di viso, non ha un corpo che rispetta il mio ideale femminile. Così come Belen non la trovo bella di viso e il corpo non me lo ricordo. Dicendo questo non mi paragono assolutamente.
Questo può accadere anche per persone dell'altro sesso per cui trovo inguardabile Corona che pure ha caratteristiche fisiche che possono essere considerate attraenti, anche senza considerare il cervello.
Poi posso trovare estremamente attraente un uomo che è fuori da quei canoni.
Non è che per formulare giudizi estetici si debba essere perfetti anche perché appunto si tratta sempre di una valutazione con un margine di soggettività.
Anche riconosce e la grandezza di Rubens posso dire che mi commuove più Segantini. Anche se non so dipingere.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2015)

Tornando al seno ho avuto diverse taglie in proporzione alle mie variazioni ponderali. Mi è sempre piaciuto.
Io sono sempre piaciuta o no in ogni versione.


----------



## perplesso (16 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> non si parlava di tette qui? :carneval:


sì.   e si sperava in una tua dotta disquisizione


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è un valutazione estetica che rispecchia un ideale personale, un altro una valutazione oggettiva, un altro ancora il gradimento di chi ci attrae.
> Per me la Satta, molto carina di viso, non ha un corpo che rispetta il mio ideale femminile. Così come Belen non la trovo bella di viso e il corpo non me lo ricordo. Dicendo questo non mi paragono assolutamente.
> Questo può accadere anche per persone dell'altro sesso per cui trovo inguardabile Corona che pure ha caratteristiche fisiche che possono essere considerate attraenti, anche senza considerare il cervello.
> Poi posso trovare estremamente attraente un uomo che è fuori da quei canoni.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Tornando al seno ho avuto diverse taglie in proporzione alle mie variazioni ponderali. Mi è sempre piaciuto.
> Io sono sempre piaciuta o no in ogni versione.


:up: Perfetto, mi garbi assai


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.   e si sperava in una tua dotta disquisizione


Del tipo? Se è nata prima la femmina o la tetta?


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> le battute me le aspettavo da gli altri,non riesco a reagire, perchè non mi sembra utile,servirebbe solo a far alzare il tono ancora di più dall'altra parte,non lo so già mi da fastidio sapere che una persona c'è l'ha con me anche se ha torto bò è strano da spiegare, ecco vedendo una lite da fuori come osservatore ci si sente a disagio da fastidio starci in mezzo forse io non voglio litigare per non rendermi così a gli occhi degli altri, che magari senza conoscermi o conoscendomi poco vedono in quel momento l'aspetto peggiore di me, chè può dare un idea sbagliata di come io sia.
> parecchio contorto ma credo sia così


Sì, pure io non volevo finire in mezzo ai cazzi, non mi piaceva litigare, non volevo farlo e non volevo che conoscessero quel lato di me.
Poi mi sono resa conto che la litigata spesso è esplicativa, serve a chiarirsi, serve a mettere dei punti.
La mia non reazione, il mio silenzio, erano cose prese malissimo, peggio che se avessi alzato la voce.
Anche oggi non mi piace litigare, ma il lato passivo-aggressivo l'ho abbastanza messo da parte riuscendo a tirare fuori quello che non va.

Io non mi sento a disagio se due litigano, fondamentalmente a me non interessa e sono anche cazzacci loro, non sono cose che mi riguardano.

Ps: quando sono arrivata ad alzare la voce pesantemente però che soddisfazione! Come se si sciogliessero dei nodi.
E urlavo e urlavo...e il vaffanculo di cuore che mi è uscito...a volte, non sempre, serve.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non tutti la pensano come te  conosco più di un uomo che asserisce di amare le formose e poi "la pancia che schifo, la cellulite che schifo, i cuscinetti che schifo"...


Non sono uomini, quelli. Sono prodotti in serie della grande fabbrica della spossessione di "sé", al posto del quale "sé" ficcano la merda della moda. Gli uomini che si esprimono così hanno smarrito totalmente la loro sessualità maschile.


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, pure io non volevo finire in mezzo ai cazzi, non mi piaceva litigare, non volevo farlo e non volevo che conoscessero quel lato di me.
> Poi mi sono resa conto che la litigata spesso è esplicativa, serve a chiarirsi, serve a mettere dei punti.
> La mia non reazione, il mio silenzio, erano cose prese malissimo, peggio che se avessi alzato la voce.
> Anche oggi non mi piace litigare, ma il lato passivo-aggressivo l'ho abbastanza messo da parte riuscendo a tirare fuori quello che non va.
> ...


E' ovvio che i silenzi vengano presi male. E' di fatto un ignorare il desiderio di comunicare dell'altro.


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non tutti la pensano come te  conosco più di un uomo che asserisce di amare le formose e poi "la pancia che schifo, la cellulite che schifo, i cuscinetti che schifo"... la formosità e la morbidezza femminile sono fatte ANCHE di un filo di pancia, di cosce tornite e magari, perchè no, di cellulite  in quanto insomma, più ormoni hai, più sei genoide, più è facile che tu trattenga liquidi...
> 
> sui condizionamenti sono d'accordo, ma è un po' riduttivo imputarli ai "fighetti da discoteca/non hai autostima", il condizionamento è totale e permea da tutti i mass media possibili ed immaginabili... e lo si vede bene nelle adolescenti di adesso..


E comunque la cellulite è sexy.


----------



## perplesso (16 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Del tipo? Se è nata prima la femmina o la tetta?


hai carta bianca


----------



## Bender (16 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sai Matt, io te l ho già detto altre volte ma tu non mi credi  a volte non reagire quando l'altro "ce l ha con te " può essere interpretato come una totale mancanza di interesse. "Può" ho scritto, non "è".. E tra l altro il non fare nulla, l'essere immobili e fermi spesso è un atteggiamento passivo/aggressivo che puo' (ari puó ) portare l'altra persona ad alzare sempre più i toni per vedere una reazione...





Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, pure io non volevo finire in mezzo ai cazzi, non mi piaceva litigare, non volevo farlo e non volevo che conoscessero quel lato di me.
> Poi mi sono resa conto che la litigata spesso è esplicativa, serve a chiarirsi, serve a mettere dei punti.
> La mia non reazione, il mio silenzio, erano cose prese malissimo, peggio che se avessi alzato la voce.
> Anche oggi non mi piace litigare, ma il lato passivo-aggressivo l'ho abbastanza messo da parte riuscendo a tirare fuori quello che non va.
> ...


quando litigavamo non è che io me ne fregavo e la ignoravo totalmente aspettando che smettesse, anzi ci rimanevo male, glie lo dicevo cercavo di parlarci ma tutto con toni di voce normale, dove invece lei urlava, e si tante volte diceva che sembrava non mi importasse, ma non era così non è che avessi il  sorriso stampato in faccia o la testa persa nel vuoto,solo di urlare a mia volta proprio non ci riuscivo non me la sentivo a parte un paio di volte quando è tornata tardi a casa , ma non ho proprio urlato ero solo arrabbiato


----------



## banshee (17 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono uomini, quelli. Sono prodotti in serie della grande fabbrica della spossessione di "sé", al posto del quale "sé" ficcano la merda della moda. Gli uomini che si esprimono così hanno smarrito totalmente la loro sessualità maschile.


siamo nello stesso identico tema che abbiamo trattato parlando di pubblico e mass media...ovvero, è il pubblico che determina il palinsesto o il palinsesto che forma l'audience?

traslato su questo tema.

se veramente agli uomini piacciono "le forme" e per forme intendo tutte le forme, perché esiste un bombardamento così grande di modelli opposti? è la grande fabbrica della moda che determina i gusti? o sono i gusti a determinare i modelli?


----------



## banshee (17 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E comunque la cellulite è sexy.


non so se e quanto gli uomini la trovino sexy  però è naturale e normale averla, come non.. e invece viviamo nello slogan "la cellulite è una malattia" :facepalm:


----------



## patroclo (17 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> non si parlava di tette qui? :carneval:



ma se dico che "sono così piacevolmente consolatorie" do l'impressione di non essermi mai staccato dal seno materno ? :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> SpotlessMind ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non si parlava di tette qui? :carneval:
> ...


Ma è individuale.
Certamente ci sono reminiscenze infantili e magari chi preferisce seni piccoli vuole evitare proprio la madre perché figura sacra o all'opposto conflittuale.
Però ci sono i gusti. A volte misteriosi e che non so quanto utile da indagare.
Anche tra le donne c'è chi preferisce l'uomo alto e robusto e chi (come me) no.
Cerco il padre o no?
Chi se ne frega.
Il seno caratterizza l'immagine femminile come anche i fianchi in proporzione larghi e la morbidezza. Così come la barba e in fianchi dritti caratterizzano l'uomo.
Per questioni estetiche di una cultura visiva pornografica anche nei cartoni animati più ingenui, ci sono caratteristiche che funzionano e altre no.
Per dire nelle fiction tv ci sono più scene di sesso che al cinema e le attrici sono sempre con seni piccoli perché altrimenti assomiglierebbero a quelle dei porno che hanno seni esagerati, rispetto alla figura.
In contrapposizione le conduttrici e subrette hanno seni enormi, tanto sono sempre almeno parzialmente vestite.
Non credo proprio che neppure gli uomini siano così scemi come li facciamo o come si vogliono rappresentare (sempre il discorso della gnocca che ha un valore rispetto alla competizione con gli altri maschi) e penso che scelgano tutti la persona e non una portatrice di tette e culo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Mattia*



Bender ha detto:


> quando litigavamo non è che io me ne fregavo e la ignoravo totalmente aspettando che smettesse, anzi ci rimanevo male, glie lo dicevo cercavo di parlarci ma tutto con toni di voce normale, dove invece lei urlava, e si tante volte diceva che sembrava non mi importasse, ma non era così non è che avessi il  sorriso stampato in faccia o la testa persa nel vuoto,solo di urlare a mia volta proprio non ci riuscivo non me la sentivo a parte un paio di volte quando è tornata tardi a casa , ma non ho proprio urlato ero solo arrabbiato


Ti posso scrivere una cosa seria,consapevole che  ho preso a cuore la tua persona?
Io più ti conosco e più in te riconosco le stigmate del CORNUTO DA COMPETIZIONE,che non è il classico uomo cornuto,al quale può succedere di essere conrinficato.
No mattia,tu hai proprio del cornutaccio da competizione.
Non ti manca nulla,sei il classico tipo che dopo qualche mese una donna anche normale deve per forza di cose, far godere delle propriè virtù un altro uomo.
Sei impassibile, impertubabile,asettico,io credo che una donna a star con te,gli viene propio voglia di prendere al volo un bel pezzo di TONNO NOSTROMO dalla punta rosa con frenulo arrossato,pronto all'uso.Tu ispiri delle sane corna,delle insane voglie,insane pecore,insane spaccate,insane intrusioni,mortifere lesioni dell'ampolla anale,violenti gemiti su divaricazioni improbabili,scotennamenti ripetuti di uno spento sfintere,mattia tu alle donne ispiri corna...
Una donna si mette con te..per scoparsi a sangue il bagnino con 27 cm di cazzo famelico capisci?te ne rendi conto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti posso scrivere una cosa seria,consapevole che  ho preso a cuore la tua persona?
> Io più ti conosco e più in te riconosco le stigmate del CORNUTO DA COMPETIZIONE,che non è il classico uomo cornuto,al quale può succedere di essere conrinficato.
> No mattia,tu hai proprio del cornutaccio da competizione.
> Non ti manca nulla,sei il classico tipo che dopo qualche mese una donna anche normale deve per forza di cose, far godere delle propriè virtù un altro uomo.
> ...


IL TONNO NOSTROMO!!!
Ma vi rendete conto di che livello abbiamo raggiunto qui? 
"Vedi Napoli e poi muori!" 

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> IL TONNO NOSTROMO!!!
> Ma vi rendete conto di che livello abbiamo raggiunto qui?
> "Vedi Napoli e poi muori!"
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


e perchè "mortifere lesioni dell'ampolla anale" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> IL TONNO NOSTROMO!!!
> Ma vi rendete conto di che livello abbiamo raggiunto qui?
> "Vedi Napoli e poi muori!"
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Chiara,però posso chiederti un parere professionale al di là della mia scrittura forbita?
Posso chiederti di essere sincera?
Allora,da donna e femmina quale sei,se mattia fosse il tuo uomo,tu come vivresti la tua vita sessuale=una domanda seria!
Aspetto con ardore il tuo parere professianale.
Grazie.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> e perchè "mortifere lesioni dell'ampolla anale" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Estendo la domanda anche a te,consapevole del tuo parere più diplomatico.
Tu sei una fedele di tuo,ma con un uomo come mattia,non ti verrebbero FEROCI attacchi di famelici crostacei dal frenulo arrossato?SINCERA.Sono serio.


----------



## banshee (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Estendo la domanda anche a te,consapevole del tuo parere più diplomatico.
> Tu sei una fedele di tuo,ma con un uomo come mattia,non ti verrebbero FEROCI attacchi di famelici crostacei dal frenulo arrossato?SINCERA.Sono serio.


sincera e seria.

Mattia stimola veramente l'aggressività, non ci sono dubbi. Lo si vede molto bene anche qui, anche persone che notoriamente sono tranquille e gentili, con lui diventano sprezzanti..

io personalmente non ce la farei mai e poi mai ad avere una relazione con una persona che mi reagisce con il silenzio e lo "stai calma" su qualsiasi cosa, penso che stimolerebbe le mie reazioni più aggressive e violente...per questo ho sempre cercato di dirgli (in chiaro e nei nostri discorsi privati) che forse la troppa passività è peggio della troppa aggressività

sull'andare a cercare furetti altrove non lo so :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

edit: nel senso che non c'arriverei a cercare furetti altrove, ci manderemmo aff prima...


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> sincera e seria.
> 
> Mattia stimola veramente l'aggressività, non ci sono dubbi. Lo si vede molto bene anche qui, anche persone che notoriamente sono tranquille e gentili, con lui diventano sprezzanti..
> 
> ...


Si ok,ma durante la tua storia con mattia non avresti visoni e voglie oniriche sotto forma di sberle di carne pronte a possederti senza scrupolo alla faccia di mattia?ci penseresti almeno a farti inchiodare sul sedile di una fiat uno 45 sl,verde piscio di vecchio,con i sedili marroni merda,con un rigattiere di colore dal sesso smisurato e volitivo?Domanda seria banshee non mi fare la diplomatica de stocà....per favore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara,però posso chiederti un parere professionale al di là della mia scrittura forbita?
> Posso chiederti di essere sincera?
> Allora,da donna e femmina quale sei,se mattia fosse il tuo uomo,tu come vivresti la tua vita sessuale=una domanda seria!
> Aspetto con ardore il tuo parere professianale.
> Grazie.


Cercherò di essere chiara e concisa.

Un soggetto come Mattia mi indurrebbe a rimanere in casa con lui quel tanto che basta per accudirlo e sincerarmi che tutto andasse bene. Pantofole, telecomando, tisana pronti, da brava mogliettina; un massaggino e un buffetto prima di uscire a prendere VALANGHE  di cazzi ovunque quantunque e comunque.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ok,ma durante la tua storia con mattia non avresti visoni e voglie oniriche sotto forma di sberle di carne pronte a possederti senza scrupolo alla faccia di mattia?ci penseresti almeno a farti inchiodare sul sedile di una fiat uno 45 sl,verde piscio di vecchio,con i sedili marroni merda,con un rigattiere di colore dal sesso smisurato e volitivo?Domanda seria banshee non mi fare la diplomatica de stocà....per favore.


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Ok*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cercherò di essere chiara e concisa.
> 
> Un soggetto come Mattia mi indurrebbe a rimanere in casa con lui quel tanto che basta per accudirlo e sincerarmi che tutto andasse bene. Pantofole, telecomando, tisana pronti, da brava mogliettina; un massaggino e un buffetto prima di uscire a prendere VALANGHE  di cazzi ovunque quantunque e comunque.


PERFETTO.TANTO DI CAPPELLA.Altresi vorrei chiederti un altro parere professionale:assodato che andresti per funghi porconi rosa....durante i tuoi amplessi brutali e molto aggressivi penseresti solo a te o penseresti a quell'imbelle che sta a casa mentre tu stai sotto orgasmo,con annessa pioggia patinata?
Sarebbero scopate di rabbia con dedica al tuo uomo o solo per il tuo piacere fisico?


----------



## spleen (17 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è individuale.
> Certamente ci sono reminiscenze infantili e magari chi preferisce seni piccoli vuole evitare proprio la madre perché figura sacra o all'opposto conflittuale.
> Però ci sono i gusti. A volte misteriosi e che non so quanto utile da indagare.
> Anche tra le donne c'è chi preferisce l'uomo alto e robusto e chi (come me) no.
> ...


Si. (Dico ovviamente per me). 
Però quello che spesso mi chiedo è se alcune donne la capiscono sta cosa. Ne vedo molte rimanere incastrate nella faccenda degli stereotipi, purtroppo.


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2015)

Bender ispira indubbiamente poesia...


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Eccoti*



Nicka ha detto:


> Bender ispira indubbiamente poesia...


Ti aspettavo.Allora per un motivo non specificato,ti lasci con il moroso e in un momento di forte disagio interiore inizi una storia con mattia ok?
Mi descrivi i tuoi languori anali?mi descrivi le tue voglie?mi descrivi la tua ipotetica attività sessuale?domanda seria....:up:Tu con accanto mattia come e cosa faresti a livello sessuale?


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti aspettavo.Allora per un motivo non specificato,ti lasci con il moroso e in un momento di forte disagio interiore inizi una storia con mattia ok?
> Mi descrivi i tuoi languori anali?mi descrivi le tue voglie?mi descrivi la tua ipotetica attività sessuale?domanda seria....:up:Tu con accanto mattia come e cosa faresti a livello sessuale?


Lo metterei lì seduto in camera, una bella poltrona a dondolo messa in un angolo. Un cuscino dove appoggiare le terga stanche...
Poi chiamerei il mio toro da monta.
E gli direi che se vuole può guardare, partecipare no, mi sentirei a disagio. Sai com'è.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Lo metterei lì seduto in camera, una bella poltrona a dondolo messa in un angolo. Un cuscino dove appoggiare le terga stanche...
> Poi chiamerei il mio toro da monta.
> E gli direi che se vuole può guardare, partecipare no, mi sentirei a disagio. Sai com'è.


Ecco ti faresti scotennare a sangue davanti a luis enza alcuna remora?anche il culo?


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco ti faresti scotennare a sangue davanti a luis enza alcuna remora?anche il culo?


Dal culo si parte.
Il resto è conseguenza.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Dal culo si parte.
> Il resto è conseguenza.


Puoi spiegare da donna per quale motivo?


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

Gira e rigira sempre su Bender si va a finire...


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puoi spiegare da donna per quale motivo?


Perchè il culo è possesso.
Perchè uno che ti fa il culo davanti a quello che dovrebbe essere il tuo uomo è un genio. E io vorrei eventualmente un genio. Non uno che sta lì zitto e muto perchè non vuole litigare.
Perchè gli fai capire che un altro si sta prendendo quello che dovresti prendere tu, senza se e senza ma. Ma il grande MA è che appunto tu stai lì perchè non vuoi alzare la voce...e allora ti becchi pure che uno violi il territorio che dovrebbe essere tuo.
Ma posso stare io a spiegare sta roba?
Posso???


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Ecco*



Eratò ha detto:


> Gira e rigira sempre su Bender si va a finire...


Cosa ti ispira bender?


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa ti ispira bender?


Istinto di protezione


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Ecco*



Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè il culo è possesso.
> Perchè uno che ti fa il culo davanti a quello che dovrebbe essere il tuo uomo è un genio. E io vorrei eventualmente un genio. Non uno che sta lì zitto e muto perchè non vuole litigare.
> Perchè gli fai capire che un altro si sta prendendo quello che dovresti prendere tu, senza se e senza ma. Ma il grande MA è che appunto tu stai lì perchè non vuoi alzare la voce...e allora ti becchi pure che uno violi il territorio che dovrebbe essere tuo.
> Ma posso stare io a spiegare sta roba?
> Posso???


QUESTO PORCA DI QUELLA PUTTANA DI UNA EVA DI UNA VACCA...è QUELLO CHE VOLEVO LEGGERE.
ESATTO CAZZO,ESATTO.
Questo è QUELLO CHE UNA DONNA CON DUE COGLIONI CHE GLI FANNO PROVINCIA PENSA E SCRIVE.
Esatto.
Questo è il punto:Non siamo solo persone siamo animali,in noi c'è un istinto animalesco...IL CULO è POSSESSO,E QUANDO TU HAI ACCANTO un cazzone che sta li inerme a guardare tu si che vales che cazzo di possesso è?CHE CAZZO DI POSSESSO è UNO CHE NON TI FA SENTIRE DONNA?CHE CAZZO DI POSSESSO è UNO CHE NON SI INCAZZ MAI?CHE STA SEMPRE A PECORA?CHE NON FIRMA IL CULO DELLA SUA DONNA.


NICKA:ECCELLENTE.Io volevo far capire a mattia questk i sentimenti,ok tutto quello che cazzo vuoi,poi però siamo pure istinto animalesco...e CAZZO TU HAI IL CULO E IO HO UNA SBERLA DI CARNE CHE LA METà BASTEREBBE.....

Nicka:mattia ti dovrebbe leccare il culo fino a screpolarti l'ano.TANTO DI CAPPELLA.

LEGGETE PROVINCIALI DEL CAZZO....TUTTI COMPRESI....e imparate cosa è la vita.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Ok*



Eratò ha detto:


> Istinto di protezione


Perfetto.A livelo ormoAnale?


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

Bender non strilla,non urla,non dice e non scrive parolacce...Ha una rabbia repressa casomai.Ma se s'incazza Bender sara peggio del esplosione del Vesuvio....E prima o poi succedera.


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Gira e rigira sempre su Bender si va a finire...


Pensa alla penuria di argomenti di questo periodo...:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.A livelo ormoAnale?


Niente.Ma raramente capita che qualcuno mi ispiri a quel livello...


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUESTO PORCA DI QUELLA PUTTANA DI UNA EVA DI UNA VACCA...è QUELLO CHE VOLEVO LEGGERE.
> ESATTO CAZZO,ESATTO.
> Questo è QUELLO CHE UNA DONNA CON DUE COGLIONI CHE GLI FANNO PROVINCIA PENSA E SCRIVE.
> Esatto.
> ...



Eh...quanno ce vo ce vo!!!


----------



## Fantastica (17 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> siamo nello stesso identico tema che abbiamo trattato parlando di pubblico e mass media...ovvero, è il pubblico che determina il palinsesto o il palinsesto che forma l'audience?
> 
> traslato su questo tema.
> 
> se veramente agli uomini piacciono "le forme" e per forme intendo tutte le forme, perché esiste un bombardamento così grande di modelli opposti? è la grande fabbrica della moda che determina i gusti? o sono i gusti a determinare i modelli?


Ha ragione Perplesso.
Sono i gay ad aver dettato i modelli di bellezza femminile da quarant'anni in qua, da un lato. Dall'altro il buisiness della "forma" credo sia tra i più redditizi dopo la droga, le armi, il turismo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Bender non strilla,non urla,non dice e non scrive parolacce...Ha una rabbia repressa casomai.Ma se s'incazza Bender sara peggio del esplosione del Vesuvio....E prima o poi succedera.


Intanto gli inculano la donna capisci?non è questione di rabbia,è questione di vitalità,di emotività,di sangue nelle vene,di reattività,di far sentire ad una donna:SEI LA MIA DONNA,CONSOCI SOLO IL MIO DIO CAZZO E PUNTO,RISPETTO LA TUA LIBERTà,LE TUE SCELTE,LA TUA VITA,RISPETTO  TOTALE, MA SEI LA MIA DONNA.fine.
e CON IL CAZZO MARCHIO IL MIO TERRITORIO.
e INVECE sto cazzo di mattia che  fa?voli pindarici,teorie astratte,amenità varie,sorrisi del cazzo,leggerezza acritica,il nulla mischiato con il niente....


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pensa alla penuria di argomenti di questo periodo...:rotfl:


Ok... parliamo della misteriosa e intrigante vagina


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok... parliamo della misteriosa e intrigante vagina


Ma con lei ci ho litigato tante volte...posso dire che è stronza?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...quanno ce vo ce vo!!!


Nicka cosa devo aggiungere?senza te sto posto è un cazzo senza cappella,una cappella senza prepuzio,un prepuzio privo di frenulo.
Nicka mi daranno del ruffiano questi provincialotti del cazzo ma sai cosa mi frega?NULLa.
Nicka tu sei IL VERBO,sei la semplicità di una grande verità, una grande verità è sempre espressione di semplicità.La verità è cristallina,trasparente,marmorea,e ha solo una faccia,quella più bella.
So che in molti non capiranno un cazzo di quello che scrivo,ma è normale,voi NON CAPITE MAI UN CAZZO.
NICKA:grazie di cuore.


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka cosa devo aggiungere?senza te sto posto è un cazzo senza cappella,una cappella senza prepuzio,un prepuzio privo di frenulo.
> Nicka mi daranno del ruffiano questi provincialotti del cazzo ma sai cosa mi frega?NULLa.
> Nicka tu sei IL VERBO,sei la semplicità di una grande verità, una grande verità è sempre espressione di semplicità.La verità è cristallina,trasparente,marmorea,*e ha solo una faccia,quella più bella.*
> So che in molti non capiranno un cazzo di quello che scrivo,ma è normale,voi NON CAPITE MAI UN CAZZO.
> NICKA:grazie di cuore.


Sì...una faccia da culo...

:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto gli inculano la donna capisci?non è questione di rabbia,è questione di vitalità,di emotività,di sangue nelle vene,di reattività,di far sentire ad una donna:SEI LA MIA DONNA,CONSOCI SOLO IL MIO DIO CAZZO E PUNTO,RISPETTO LA TUA LIBERTà,LE TUE SCELTE,LA TUA VITA,RISPETTO  TOTALE, MA SEI LA MIA DONNA.fine.
> e CON IL CAZZO MARCHIO IL MIO TERRITORIO.
> e INVECE sto cazzo di mattia che  fa?voli pindarici,teorie astratte,amenità varie,sorrisi del cazzo,leggerezza acritica,il nulla mischiato con il niente....


Faccio un ipotesi Oscuro? È solo un ipotesi... A me sembra(ripeto sembra perché non lo conosco) che Bender abbia vissuto in un ambiente "protteto"  tipo gli adolescenti coi genitori. Raccontano, dicono ma nel reale non hanno mai dovuto smazzarsi niente da soli, la realtà non l'hanno affrontata di prima persona per cui la rabbia di cui parli non l'hanno mai dovuta tirarla fuori... Quella rabbia che ti fa ribollirevil sangue e arrivi anche a rischiare e quel che succeda succeda...Ha le spalle coperte, ha vissuto una sola storia e va avanti come se la vita potesse rimanere così per sempre e come se la gente fosse fatta solo da tanti Winnie the Pooh.. Opinione mia opinabile.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sì...una faccia da culo...
> 
> :rotfl:


Dopo oggi puoi scrivere quello che cazzo ti pare,sempre a TUA DIFESA IN OGNI CONTESA.
Dopo questo distillato di intensa vita,dopo questo momento di vita prelibato,dopo l'aver letto con passione ed eccitazione il tuo scritto mi viene solo da pensare a quanto odio sto posto,a quanto disprezzo provo per questi forumisti così sciatti,poveri,basici,distanti,orripilanti,ameni,fondamentalmente e sensatamente inutili espressioni di vita,carni e corpi cavernosi poco senzienti,epressione di una natura andata troppo oltre,con una coscienza di fatto elargita a tutti ma inutile.Mi fate schifo al cazzo,ma non oggi,da sempre.....


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Faccio un ipotesi Oscuro? È solo un ipotesi... A me sembra(ripeto sembra perché non lo conosco) che Bender abbia vissuto in un ambiente "protteto"  tipo gli adolescenti coi genitori. Raccontano, dicono ma nel reale non hanno mai dovuto smazzarsi niente da soli, la realtà non l'hanno affrontata di prima persona per cui la rabbia di cui parli non l'hanno mai dovuta tirarla fuori... Quella rabbia che ti fa ribollirevil sangue e arrivi anche a rischiare e quel che succeda succeda...Ha le spalle coperte, ha vissuto una sola storia e va avanti come se la vita potesse rimanere così per sempre e come se la gente fosse fatta solo da tanti Winnie the Pooh.. Opinione mia opinabile.


Opinione condivisibile,ma poi cazzo APRI OCCHI SE NO TI APRONO IL CULO.E cazzo nn puoi e non devi insistere,poi ti devi staccare,devi schiudere quelle cazzo di ali,devi spiccare un cazzo di volo,verso te stesso,verso il tuo io,verso sta cazzo di vita....e che minchia.


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo oggi puoi scrivere quello che cazzo ti pare,sempre a TUA DIFESA IN OGNI CONTESA.
> Dopo questo distillato di intensa vita,dopo questo momento di vita prelibato,dopo l'aver letto con passione ed eccitazione il tuo scritto mi viene solo da pensare a quanto odio sto posto,a quanto disprezzo provo per questi forumisti così sciatti,poveri,basici,distanti,orripilanti,ameni,fondamentalmente e sensatamente inutili espressioni di vita,carni e corpi cavernosi poco senzienti,epressione di una natura andata troppo oltre,con una coscienza di fatto elargita a tutti ma inutile.Mi fate schifo al cazzo,ma non oggi,da sempre.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ok, allora posso fare i thread sul punto croce...
Sono protetta...


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ok, allora posso fare i thread sul punto croce...
> Sono protetta...


SI tu sei protetta,ma non da oscuro,dalla tua sapienza di vita,dalla tua profonda umiltà,dal tuo profondo sapere,dal quel culo che di cose ne avrebbe da raccontare...


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI tu sei protetta,ma non da oscuro,dalla tua sapienza di vita,dalla tua profonda umiltà,dal tuo profondo sapere,dal quel culo che di cose ne avrebbe da raccontare...


Soprattutto l'ultima...


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Faccio un ipotesi Oscuro? È solo un ipotesi... A me sembra(ripeto sembra perché non lo conosco) che Bender abbia vissuto in un ambiente "protteto"  tipo gli adolescenti coi genitori. Raccontano, dicono ma nel reale non hanno mai dovuto smazzarsi niente da soli, la realtà non l'hanno affrontata di prima persona per cui la rabbia di cui parli non l'hanno mai dovuta tirarla fuori... Quella rabbia che ti fa ribollirevil sangue e arrivi anche a rischiare e quel che succeda succeda...Ha le spalle coperte, ha vissuto una sola storia e va avanti come se la vita potesse rimanere così per sempre e come se la gente fosse fatta solo da tanti Winnie the Pooh.. Opinione mia opinabile.



Può essere ma vi è una componente caratteriale comunque importante, perché quell'ambiente iperprotettivo appartiene a molti ormai e talvolta genera anche i più grossi stronzi che si possano conoscere.
Detto questo: Bender non è il tipo d'uomo che presenterei mai a Chiara Matraini, e non posso neppure pensare che interessi a Nicka. Ma lui è così, non può forzarsi di essere qualcosa d'altro, e nelle vesti di un (falso) macho sarebbe ulteriormente ridicolo, un uomo che si finge superuomo senza esserlo veramente è antifiga per eccellenza.
Lui deve trovare il coraggio di essere se stesso, orgogliosamente se stesso, fregandosene di chi lo vorrebbe altro da sé, non vergognandosi dei suoi lati non convenzionali, non aderenti al modello sventrapatate.
Non sarà il tipo di uomo che piacerà a tante, ma se saprà essere sincero a qualcuna sicuramente.
Deve secondo me solo rafforzare la sua identità, conoscersi per relazionare meglio con le donne senza farsi troppo prendere dalle angosce e soprattutto per il culo.
Qui più che la camicia conta l'esperienza.
Buttarsi, provare, prendersi la sua necessaria collezione di 2 di picche.
Imparare a rispettarsi per farsi rispettare.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Può essere ma vi è una componente caratteriale comunque importante, perché quell'ambiente iperprotettivo appartiene a molti ormai e talvolta genera anche i più grossi stronzi che si possano conoscere.
> Detto questo: Bender non è il tipo d'uomo che presenterei mai a Chiara Matraini, e non posso neppure pensare che interessi a Nicka. Ma lui è così, non può forzarsi di essere qualcosa d'altro, e nelle vesti di un (falso) macho sarebbe ulteriormente ridicolo, un uomo che si finge superuomo senza esserlo veramente è antifiga per eccellenza.
> Lui deve trovare il coraggio di essere se stesso, orgogliosamente se stesso, fregandosene di chi lo vorrebbe altro da sé, non vergognandosi dei suoi lati non convenzionali, non aderenti al modello sventrapatate.
> Non sarà il tipo di uomo che piacerà a tante, ma se saprà essere sincero a qualcuna sicuramente.
> ...


Danny la parola chiave è:sperimentare,vivere,spiccare il volo....


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Opinione condivisibile,ma poi cazzo APRI OCCHI SE NO TI APRONO IL CULO.E cazzo nn puoi e non devi insistere,poi ti devi staccare,devi schiudere quelle cazzo di ali,devi spiccare un cazzo di volo,verso te stesso,verso il tuo io,verso sta cazzo di vita....e che minchia.





danny ha detto:


> Può essere ma vi è una componente caratteriale comunque importante, perché quell'ambiente iperprotettivo appartiene a molti ormai e talvolta genera anche i più grossi stronzi che si possano conoscere.
> Detto questo: Bender non è il tipo d'uomo che presenterei mai a Chiara Matraini, e non posso neppure pensare che interessi a Nicka. Ma lui è così, non può forzarsi di essere qualcosa d'altro, e nelle vesti di un (falso) macho sarebbe ulteriormente ridicolo, un uomo che si finge superuomo senza esserlo veramente è antifiga per eccellenza.
> Lui deve trovare il coraggio di essere se stesso, orgogliosamente se stesso, fregandosene di chi lo vorrebbe altro da sé, non vergognandosi dei suoi lati non convenzionali, non aderenti al modello sventrapatate.
> Non sarà il tipo di uomo che piacerà a tante, ma se saprà essere sincero a qualcuna sicuramente.
> ...


Vi quoto entrambi. Avevo espresso un simile concetto in un altro 3d...Con le esperienze si trova un equilibrio, tiri fuori aspetti di te stesso che non sapevi nemmeno di avere rimanendo comunque te stesso. Ci vuole coraggio e ce la farà.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Ma*



Eratò ha detto:


> Vi quoto entrambi. Avevo espresso un simile concetto in un altro 3d...Con le esperienze si trova un equilibrio, tiri fuori aspetti di te stesso che non sapevi nemmeno di avere rimanendo comunque te stesso. Ci vuole coraggio e ce la farà.


Non sono sicuro,troppo ancorato a posizioni da perfetto e furente pijanculo.


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny la parola chiave è:sperimentare,vivere,spiccare il volo....


Esatto.
Buttarsi.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Buttarsi.


Si,ma a volo libero,senza preconcetti,senza paracolpi,senza paura,il farsi male e compreso nel prezzo....


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma a volo libero,senza preconcetti,senza paracolpi,senza paura,il farsi male e compreso nel prezzo....


A casa mia hanno sempre detto: "a sbattere il muso impari"
Bisogna farsi male a volte.


----------



## banshee (17 Settembre 2015)

personalmente io tutta sta forza da ciò che non m'ha ucciso mica la volevo. :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono sicuro,troppo ancorato a posizioni da perfetto e furente pijanculo.


Prima o poi dovra cacciare le palle o rimarra con le palle in mano.

Non lo dico io.E una regola della vita.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Prima o poi dovra cacciare le palle o rimarra con le palle in mano.
> 
> Non lo dico io.E una regola della vita.


Intanto leggesse nicka......se a una donna gli viene voglia di donare il culo ad uno davanti al suo uomo..


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

mi chiedo, chi non sa esprimere rabbia, che è una delle emozioni più precoci, sa esprimere gioia, dolore ecc.? 

O è passivo alle emozioni?


sienne


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi chiedo, chi non sa esprimere rabbia, che è una delle emozioni più precoci, sa esprimere gioia, dolore ecc.?
> 
> ...


Infatti è passivo,posapiano,il classico cornutone piajnculo molto furente.


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto leggesse nicka......se a una donna gli viene voglia di donare il culo ad uno davanti al suo uomo..


Quello vi sfugge..lui puo leggere tutto quello che volete.Ma se non ce l'ha dentro,non lo sente dentro hai voja che legga...Sempre quello rimane.La vita non va insegnata leggendo o ascoltando ma vivendola.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Quello vi sfugge..lui puo leggere tutto quello che volete.Ma se non ce l'ha dentro,non lo sente dentro hai voja che legga...Sempre quello rimane.La vita non va insegnata leggendo o ascoltando ma vivendola.


E ma se 4 donne ti scrivono:stando con te bramerei e anelerei ad un altra ceppa di carne bella piazzata...una domanda fattela...


----------



## banshee (17 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi chiedo, chi non sa esprimere rabbia, che è una delle emozioni più precoci, sa esprimere gioia, dolore ecc.?
> 
> ...


già, me lo chiedo anche io..


----------



## banshee (17 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quello vi sfugge..lui puo leggere tutto quello che volete.Ma se non ce l'ha dentro,non lo sente dentro hai voja che legga...Sempre quello rimane.La vita non va insegnata leggendo o ascoltando ma vivendola.


quoto. secondo me proprio non gliene frega niente di quello che legge..


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quello vi sfugge..lui puo leggere tutto quello che volete.Ma se non ce l'ha dentro,non lo sente dentro hai voja che legga...Sempre quello rimane.La vita non va insegnata leggendo o ascoltando ma vivendola.



Ciao

serve la capacità di cogliere, mettersi in discussione, "Einsicht" -> lo sguardo nelle cose, trasformare ecc.
per vivere cogliendone le esperienze ... se no, vivi, ma il tutto ti passa come un flusso a canto ... 


sienne


----------



## Spot (17 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> serve la capacità di cogliere, mettersi in discussione, "*Einsicht*" -> lo sguardo nelle cose, trasformare ecc.
> per vivere cogliendone le esperienze ... se no, vivi, ma il tutto ti passa come un flusso a canto ...
> ...


Mi piace tantissimo questo termine.
Grazie sienne.


----------



## banshee (17 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> serve la capacità di cogliere, mettersi in discussione, "Einsicht" -> lo sguardo nelle cose, trasformare ecc.
> per vivere cogliendone le esperienze ... se no, vivi, ma il tutto ti passa come un flusso a canto ...
> ...


un po' la differenza che c'è tra "vivere" ed "esistere"  concordo con Spot, molto bello..


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi piace tantissimo questo termine.
> Grazie sienne.


Ciao

grazie. si, anche a me. 



sienne


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma se 4 donne ti scrivono:stando con te bramerei e anelerei ad un altra ceppa di carne bella piazzata...una domanda fattela...


Mah...
Io non so se le domande se le fa.Fatto sta che possono scriverti anche 100 di donne(e negli anni probabilmente e anche successo )ma per te rimangono solo parole cosa vuoi che cambi?Quello che capiamo meglio noi esseri umani e la pratica mica la teoria...


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2015)

Ciao


Stavo riflettendo, a cosa servono le emozioni ... sono arrivata alla conclusione, che sono i nostri canali che ci fanno entrare in comunicazione con il nostro ambiente. Ogni emozione viene attivata da un qualcosa attorno a noi e ci mette in relazione con essa ... importantissimo nelle interazioni. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> serve la capacità di cogliere, mettersi in discussione, "Einsicht" -> lo sguardo nelle cose, trasformare ecc.
> per vivere cogliendone le esperienze ... se no, vivi, ma il tutto ti passa come un flusso a canto ...
> ...


Ma questa capacità ce l'hanno in pochi e richiede comunque una certa esperienza di vita e una buona dose di empatia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A casa mia hanno sempre detto: "a sbattere il muso impari"
> Bisogna farsi male a volte.


Il problema di Mattia è esattamente questo: anche dopo aver sbattuto il muso non impara.
Il problema non è che ha sbattuto il muso, il problema è che non avrebbe dovuto teoricamente sbatterlo.
Quindi ci riprova.
E risbatte.
Ora: solitamente quando imbocchiamo una strada che non porta da nessuna parte, pur se lunga, quando VEDIAMO che nonostante fosse lunga non ha portato da nessuna parte, tutti l'abbandoniamo.
Invece lui se la riguarda tutta curva per curva perchè la strada DOVEVA essere quella giusta, poi ad un certo punto ci deve essere stato un bivio, qualcosa che non ha funzionato. Ma la strada era e rimane quella. 
Torna al punto di partenza e se la riguarda tutta.  Con un'ostinazione che potrebbe pure essere ammirevole se almeno prendesse in considerazione il fatto che quella strada non lo ha portato da nessuna parte e che da nessuna parte lo porterà più.
Invece lui è fermo al momento in cui credeva che sarebbe arrivata ad un obbiettivo.
Ed è lì che guarda i fossi di lato alla strada palmo a palmo per vedere se c'è una sterrata da prendere.
Quand'è che uno fa così? Io ci sto pensando. Quand'è che ci si rifiuta di abbandonare qualcosa di evidentemente inconcludente? A me è capitato nel lavoro di trovarmi in situazioni analoghe.
E di solito mi intestardisco in una strada sbagliata, arrabbiandomi magari con me stessa, sentendomi in colpa, quando capisco di averci sprecato troppo tempo, quando realizzo mio malgrado che quella era una strada che avrei dovuto abbandonare prima. Allora, viste le risorse che comunque ho impiegato e che avrei potuto impiegare meglio, faccio fatica ad abbandonare. Perchè vorrebbe dire ammettere di non aver voluto ammettere l'errore prima. Questo capita a me... non so a lui.


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il problema di Mattia è esattamente questo: anche dopo aver sbattuto il muso non impara.
> Il problema non è che ha sbattuto il muso, il problema è che non avrebbe dovuto teoricamente sbatterlo.
> Quindi ci riprova.
> E risbatte.
> ...


Ci penso anche io, ma la vedo come te...


----------



## banshee (17 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il problema di Mattia è esattamente questo: anche dopo aver sbattuto il muso non impara.
> Il problema non è che ha sbattuto il muso, il problema è che non avrebbe dovuto teoricamente sbatterlo.
> Quindi ci riprova.
> E risbatte.
> ...


idem preciso preciso nella mia relazione con il mio ex. 

ho fatto esattamente questo.

poi io personalmente, sono arrivata ad un punto in cui dietro la curva c'era lo strapiombo, quindi percorrere ancora quella strada mi avrebbe portata dentro al dirupo. allora sono tornata indietro. ma ho dovuto vedere il baratro, sennò ancora lì a cercare sto bivio stavo


----------



## perplesso (17 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non so se e quanto gli uomini la trovino sexy  però è naturale e normale averla, come non.. e invece viviamo nello slogan "la cellulite è una malattia" :facepalm:


e qualcuno ce crede pure?


----------



## banshee (17 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> e qualcuno ce crede pure?


Evidentemente chi compra somatoline sì.


----------



## perplesso (17 Settembre 2015)

boh.  se lo dici tu, ce credo.


però basisco.


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Evidentemente chi compra somatoline sì.


Che poi al netto di chi ha veramente scompensi vari uno dei metodi migliori è annacquarsi e fare movimento.
Io ho notato un calo di cellulite molto molto accentuato proprio dal momento in cui ho iniziato a bere molta acqua...e quindi di conseguenza a fare tanta plin plin!


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.  se lo dici tu, ce credo.
> 
> 
> però basisco.


Non lo so oh io presumo  se lo slogan pubblicitario è "la cellulite è una malattia, compra un farmaco per guarire" e lo comprano, qualcuno ci crederà...


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi al netto di chi ha veramente scompensi vari uno dei metodi migliori è annacquarsi e fare movimento.
> Io ho notato un calo di cellulite molto molto accentuato proprio dal momento in cui ho iniziato a bere molta acqua...e quindi di conseguenza a fare tanta plin plin!


Quoto, acqua e movimento :up:
Sulle creme non mi esprimo perché non le ho mai usate, sono allergica praticamente a qualsiasi cosa quindi uso solo un idratante normale ipoallergenico di farmacia ....però so che la somatoline ha qualcosa a che fare con lo iodio e può alla lunga portare problemi alla tiroide...


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2015)

Ma non siete stati ancora bannati per l'elogio alle tette piccole?


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma non siete stati ancora bannati per l'elogio alle tette piccole?


Ciao bellissima:bacissimo:

Quello che dico è Basta con la propaganda e la dittatura delle tette grandi!È razzismo e totalitarismo! Basta con le taglie e le coppe! Anche le tette piccole hanno i loro diritti! 

Evviva la Laziooooooo! (giusto per fare resistenza ai poteri forti)

E addio, vi voglio bene! Combattero in altri luoghi mi sa! :ciao:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ciao bellissima:bacissimo:
> 
> Quello che dico è Basta con la propaganda e la dittatura delle tette grandi!È razzismo e totalitarismo! Basta con le taglie e le coppe! Anche le tette piccole hanno i loro diritti!
> 
> ...




Non ti rispondo male, solo perché sei tu. sallo


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Non ti rispondo male, solo perché sei tu. sallo


:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## zanna (18 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ciao bellissima:bacissimo:
> 
> Quello che dico è Basta con la propaganda e la dittatura delle tette grandi!È razzismo e totalitarismo! Basta con le taglie e le coppe! Anche le tette piccole hanno i loro diritti!
> 
> ...


Combatteremo insieme allora ...


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma non siete stati ancora bannati per l'elogio alle tette piccole?


il traghetto per le Svalbard è già pronto.   è che fa ancora troppo caldo lassù


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il traghetto per le Svalbard è già pronto.   è che fa ancora troppo caldo lassù


capisco


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Combatteremo insieme allora ...


Compagno mi raccomando... Che il giubboto sia pesante!Meno male che ci possiamo sempre scaldare tra di noi... :bacissimo:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

A me questi incitamenti a bender fanno pensare agli  "amici" che buttano il timido della compagnia su una prostituta.
Oltretutto non vi vedo donne a tradire sotto gli occhi di un compagno.
Quindi che senso ha questo sfoggio di anticonformismo o meglio dire stronzaggine?
Pensate davvero che serva a un ragazzo che con difficoltà sta uscendo da una famiglia iperprotettiva e una relazione finita, studiando e creandosi una sua strada?
E poi quale sarebbe il modo giusto di affrontare la vita?
C'è un unico modo?
Per me vi siete fatti prendere un po' la mano.


----------



## Bender (18 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il problema di Mattia è esattamente questo: anche dopo aver sbattuto il muso non impara.
> Il problema non è che ha sbattuto il muso, il problema è che non avrebbe dovuto teoricamente sbatterlo.
> Quindi ci riprova.
> E risbatte.
> ...


si è vero, tutto molto giusto, solo che scopri che quella strada non porta a niente solo alla fine, o meglio come per il gatto di schrödinger, finchè non esci dall'ultima curva e vedi cosa c'è dietro è possibile sia che continui sia che si interrompa.vorrei che voi entraste nell'ottica del mio punto di vista, non è solo la fine di una storia essendo la prima e unica che ho avuto e ritenedomi fortunato perchè pensavo che dopo così tanto tempo a me non sarebbe accaduto di troncare una relazione ora oltre ad aver troncato una relazione che si è portata dietro tutti i mie ricordi più felici che ho ancora, ma che non vivo alla stessa maniera di prima, mi ha dato la consapevolezza che qualsiasi altra persona potrò trovare, potrebbe riaccadere,e questo dire che sia la strada sbagliata solo dopo che è accaduto, mi sembra una specie di contentino e quante altre volte dovremmo dircelo fino a quando la strada giusta magari diventerà tale perchè non ci sarà più la voglia o il tempo per prenderne un'altra.
se vengo alla cena e ci sei anche tu, dobbiamo parlare un po di questo argomento


----------



## Bender (18 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me questi incitamenti a bender fanno pensare agli  "amici" che buttano il timido della compagnia su una prostituta.
> Oltretutto non vi vedo donne a tradire sotto gli occhi di un compagno.
> Quindi che senso ha questo sfoggio di anticonformismo o meglio dire stronzaggine?
> Pensate davvero che serva a un ragazzo che con difficoltà sta uscendo da *una famiglia iperprotettiva* e una relazione finita, studiando e creandosi una sua strada?
> ...


non so se sei una psicologa o una psichiatra ma qui mi spiace dirlo ma hai sbagliato in pieno


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non so se sei una psicologa o una psichiatra ma qui mi spiace dirlo ma hai sbagliato in pieno


Ci sono molti modi per creare il tuo atteggiamento può essere iperprotettività o all'opposto trascuratezza, ma il problema tuo non è la causa ma come sei. E non credo che i modi bruschi ti aiutino.


----------

